# Bundestrojaner über Portage?

## kayssun

Hi

ich habe gerade einen Artikel über den Bundestrojaner auf heise.de gelesen:

http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/86415/0

Insbesondere der Teil auf Seite 2 war interessant. Folgendes Szenario:

Wer meinen Netzwerkverkehr überwacht, wird schnell merken, dass ich ungefähr wöchentlich meinen Portage-Tree aktualisiere. Wenn man in Kooperation mit dem Provider meine Anfrage jetzt an einen anderen Server weiterleitet, bei dem ein ebuild (z.B. sys-apps/shadow) ersetzt wurde, kann man doch das System mit den Hashes umgehen, oder? Die angepasste Version von su im gefälschten Paket sorgt dann dafür, dass man ein Programm mit root-Rechten laufen lassen kann. Fertig.

Das erscheint mir für ermittelnde Behörden ein recht einfacher Weg... oder gibt es beim synchronisieren auch eine Verifizierung, die man nicht so einfach umgehen kann?

(Edit: Rechtschreibfehler)Last edited by kayssun on Sun Mar 11, 2007 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Prinzipiell ist das möglich.

Du kannst aber auch die Überprüfung der digitalen Unterschrift der EBuilds aktivieren (http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.51.xml). Dann ist das nicht mehr möglich (außer man knackt den GPG-Key, was ziemlich teuer kommt...

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich bin paranoid und deswegen will ich das machen, aber:

```
PORTAGE_GPG_DIR is invalid. Removing gpg from FEATURES.
```

```
emerge --sync

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5481, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5184, in emerge_main

    portdb = trees[settings["ROOT"]]["porttree"].dbapi

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 909, in __getitem__

    return value_callable(*pargs, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 893, in __call__

    self._value = self._callable(*self._pargs, **self._kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4682, in __init__

    self.dbapi = portdbapi(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5649, in __init__

    self.manifestVerifier = portage_gpg.FileChecker(self.mysettings["PORTAGE_GPG_DIR"], "gentoo.gpg", minimumTrust=self.manifestVerifyLevel)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_gpg.py", line 60, in __init__

    raise portage_exception.FileNotFound, "keyring missing: %s (dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/gpg/)" % pathname

portage_exception.FileNotFound: keyring missing: /etc/portage/gpg/gentoo.gpg (dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/gpg/)

====================================

Error in portage_exec.run_exitfuncs

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 84, in run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8070, in portageexit

    close_portdbapi_caches()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5618, in close_portdbapi_caches

    i.close_caches()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5728, in close_caches

    for x in self.auxdb.keys():

portdbapi instance has no attribute 'auxdb'

====================================

Error in atexit._run_exitfuncs:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/atexit.py", line 24, in _run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 84, in run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8070, in portageexit

    close_portdbapi_caches()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5618, in close_portdbapi_caches

    i.close_caches()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5728, in close_caches

    for x in self.auxdb.keys():

AttributeError: portdbapi instance has no attribute 'auxdb'

Error in sys.exitfunc:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/atexit.py", line 24, in _run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 84, in run_exitfuncs

    func(*targs, **kargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8070, in portageexit

    close_portdbapi_caches()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5618, in close_portdbapi_caches

    i.close_caches()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5728, in close_caches

    for x in self.auxdb.keys():

AttributeError: portdbapi instance has no attribute 'auxdb'
```

Die URL: dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/gpg/ gibts nicht, daher kann ich die benötigte Datei auch nicht bekommen...

Wie richte ich das denn ein?

Tobi

----------

## blu3bird

schau dir bug 68371 an, da isses recht gut drin beschrieben. ist aber seehr viel aufwand.

----------

## Finswimmer

Problem ist, dass die gentoo.gpg Datei nicht mehr existiert.

Hab es auch schon in den Bug geschrieben, mal schauen, was Sache ist.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

aktuell scheint das GPG-Feature relativ buggy/nutzlos zu sein, siehe genones Kommentare in Question about gpg in make.conf features

----------

## firefly

scheint momentan nicht funktionsfähig

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-514021.html

----------

## Carlo

Eine vollständige Signierung des Repositories ist in der Tat mehr als überfällig. Verschärfend kommt hinzu, daß es kein Manifest für Eclasses gibt, so daß lediglich ein Rsync-Spiegel kompromitiert werden muß, um butterweich Gentoo-Systeme übernehmen zu können.

Wer paranoid ist, kann die Snapshots nutzen.

----------

## dmaus

 *Quote:*   

> Du kannst aber auch die Überprüfung der digitalen Unterschrift der EBuilds aktivieren (http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.51.xml). Dann ist das nicht mehr möglich (außer man knackt den GPG-Key, was ziemlich teuer kommt...

 

Neben der Tatsache, dass die Verwendung von GnuPG technisch leider (drei Ausrufezeichen) nicht möglich ist, besteht natürlich das Problem, dass die Vertrauenswürdigkeit der Entwicklerschlüssel sichergestellt sein muss.

Eine Möglichkeit, den Bundestrojaner abzuwehren bestünde m.E. darin, dass du das Synchronisieren des Portagebaumes über ein Anonymisierungsnetzwerk wie TOR abwickelst. Damit können die Behörden dir keine falschen Prüfsummen einschleusen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wer paranoid ist, kann die Snapshots nutzen.

 

Ist nicht ausreichend. Nach der Funktionsweise des Bundestrojaners können dir die Behörden auch einen manipulierten Portage-Snapshot unterschieben. Auch den müsstest du dir über einen Anonymisierungsdienst besorgen.

Das Scheissding ernst genommen ist übrigens noch viel härter: Um die Daten auszuspähen, muss es nicht einmal root-Rechte erlangen. Ein manipuliertes Update von Firefox oder prinzipiell jeder Programmcode, der von einer nicht auf Vertrauenswürdigkeit geprüften Stelle bezogen wird, kann infiziert sein.

Das Problem mit dem Bundestrojaner ist, dass er ein klassischer Man-in-the-Middle Angriff ist, bei dem der Man in der Mitte bei deinem Provider sitzt, also ersteinmal jeglichen Datenfluss kontrolliert. Erschwerend kommt im Unterschied zu "normalen" Hackerangriffen (...von denen 0815-User betroffen sein kann) hinzu, dass der Angriff gezielt ausgeführt wird.

Mein Umgang mit dem Ding:

1. Don't panic

2. Don't panic

3. Für Server, bei denen mir der Schutz gegen diese Sorte Angriff wichtig ist, kommt kein Gentoo zum Einsatz, sondern Debian Etch.

----------

## Aldo

Um mal die Paranoia ein wenig zu schüren:

Wer sagt, daß so ein Spionagetrojaner nicht schon in Skype steckt?

Wenn man sich anschaut welchen Aufwand die Entwickler betreiben um zu verschleiern was Skype denn nun wirklich so alles macht...

Abgesehen davon daß Skype so gut wie alle Firewalls und sonstige Sicherheitsvorkehrungen aushebelt läuft es auf vielen Plattformen (Windows, Mac, Linux, PDA...) und das beste: Die Leute installieren es _freiwillig_!

Also anstatt sich Gedanken wegen einer Infiltration von Portage und Co. zu machen würde ich lieber ein Auge auf solche Art "nützliche" Software werfen...

----------

## b3cks

 *dmaus wrote:*   

> 3. Für Server, bei denen mir der Schutz gegen diese Sorte Angriff wichtig ist, kommt kein Gentoo zum Einsatz, sondern Debian Etch.

 

Und was ist daran potenziell sicher(rer)?

----------

## Finswimmer

Deswegen habe ich als Closed Source auch nur die Nvidia Treiber drauf, soweit ich das weiß  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## c_m

Ich denke sollte soetwas bekannt werden, oder auffallen, dann wird es sehr bald signaturscanner oder updates für chrootkit geben.

Fraglich ist zwar ob die sauber beim client ankommen, aber es würde def. meldungen usw in Foren geben. So sehr kann man nicht kontrollieren ob jmd darüber schreibt.

In dem Moment wo es bekannt wird, wird es einen riesen Aufschrei geben und die Regierung könnte einpacken.

Ich denke OpenSource ist da recht sicher, da jeder die möglichkeit hat den Quelltext einzusehen. Ob er es tut ist natürlich ne andere Frage.

Und im alergrößten Notfall ziehen wir uns schicke Kostüme an und Sprengen den reichstag *lol* (jaja, hab bissel zuviel "V wie Vendetta" geschaut ^__^)

----------

## slick

Eigentlich wollte ich den Thread gerade nach https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523069.html mergen, aber das Thema ist doch ein anderes (wenn auch ähnlich), daher verschieb ich nur nach Diskussionsforum.

 *kayssun wrote:*   

> Wer meinen Netzwerkverkehr überwacht, wird schnell merken, dass ich ungefähr wöchentlich meinen Portage-Tree aktualisiere. Wenn man in Kooperation mit dem Provider meine Anfrage jetzt an einen anderen Server weiterleitet, bei dem ein ebuild (z.B. sys-apps/shadow) ersetzt wurde, kann man doch das System mit den Hashes umgehen, oder?

 

Manipuliert man den Rsync oder bzw. dessen Datenstrom helfen auch die Hashes nicht mehr. Vereinfachtes Szenario: Ich manipulieren die Checksummen zu sys-apps/shadow und passe sie meinem manipulierten Sourcen an. Deine Rsync-Verbindung biege ich um, Du bekomst die Ebuilds/Checksummen von mir. Beim nächsten Download von den offiziellen Servern (beim "Update" von sys-apps/shadow) biege ich die Verbindung auf meine manipulierten Sourcen um. Von alle dem merkst Du nichts. Signierte Pakete (pgp/gpg) habe ich bei der Betrachtung mal vernachläßigt.

Als Workaround sollte ausreichen den Netzwerkverkehr von emerge --rsync über eine "andere" nicht kontrollierbare Verbindung laufen zu lassen, beispielsweise in VPN-Tunnel der "irgendwo" wieder herrauskommt oder tor. Dann müßte ein Beamter entweder alle rsync-Server kompromitieren (weil er nicht weiß welchen Du verwendest) oder er müßte die Pakete (beim Download über deine "normale" Leitung) so geschickt fälschen das sie trotz anderem Inhalt noch die offizielle Checksum haben (nahezu unmöglich).Last edited by slick on Mon Mar 12, 2007 8:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Ne andere Idee wäre folgende:

Ich habe 100.000, die zum Abgleich bereit stehen, und 100 Server. Also nehm ich von jedem Server 1000 Dateien, das per Zufall ausgewählt.

Selbst wenn dann ein Server gehackt ist, bekomme ich von ihm nur einen Teil.

Think4UrS11 und ich haben darüber in bitte-loeschen auch schon generell geschwätzt.

Es ginge auch, wenn man alle Rsync Server gegenseitig überprüft, und die müssen alle mit den 3 Master Servern 100% übereinstimmen, sonst fliegen sie aus dem System raus.

Das hat den Vorteil, dass $User nichts machen muss. 

Zusätzlich noch tor und eine verschlüsselte Verbindung und wir sind auf der sicheren Seite.

Tobi

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Es ginge auch, wenn man alle Rsync Server gegenseitig überprüft, und die müssen alle mit den 3 Master Servern 100% übereinstimmen, sonst fliegen sie aus dem System raus.

 

Nein! Weil der originale Rsync braucht nicht durch Beamte kompromitieret werden. Der Datenstrom des Nutzers braucht nur auf den rsync der Beamten gelenkt werden. Daher ist eine gegenseitige Überprüfung der offiziellen untereinander nutzlos, wenn auch ggf. sinnvoll zur Erkennung von Serverkompromitierung allgemein.

Das einzige was real helfen würde ist das digitale Signieren der einzelnen Elemente (Ebuilds/Sourcen/...), vorrausgesetzt die Pubkeys kommen sicher zum Nutzer, da die Kommunikation Schlüsselserver/Download Pubkeys -> Nutzer auch umlenkbar wäre (wenn der Nutzer nicht im Network of Trust ist)  :Wink: Last edited by slick on Mon Mar 12, 2007 8:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Aber man kann doch mit Sicherheit verifizieren, dass man auf einem von 100 originalen Rsync Servern von Gentoo ist.

Und diese Verifizierung über GPG, wenn wir eine Erkennungs-ID vom Server überprüfen, ist dann genauso sicher, wie wenn wir jedes Ebuild für sich überprüfen...

Tobi

----------

## slick

Das würde bedingen das die Verbindung (ssl) verschlüsselt abläuft, weil nur wenn ich am Anfang/Ende der Verbindung feststellen kann das ich mich wirklich auf $Server befinde, ist das keine Aussage darüber ob die Daten die bei mir ankommen auch von $Server sind  :Wink: 

Möglich wäre da noch ein Signierung des kompletten Verzeichnisses auf dem Server, aber das ist unrealistisch bei der Menge der Pakete und des Änderungsintervals denke ich mal.Last edited by slick on Mon Mar 12, 2007 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Dann musst du aber Rsync ueber SSL laufen lassen

----------

## oscarwild

Also Leute - ich glaube, vor solchen Szenarien müssen wir uns erst mal keine großen Sorgen machen.

Denkt mal daran, was für ein Aufwand es wäre, erst mal die Verbindungsdaten zu analysieren, daraus zu schließen - aha, der User hat Gentoo am laufen - gezielt zu einem Server mit falschen Paketen umzuleiten etc. pp. Einfach so, ohne Verdacht. Wieviele unserer auf mechanische Schreibmaschinen spezialisierten Beamten besitzen das technische Know-How, und last but not least, wer soll das bezahlen?

Dazu kommt der in den meisten Fällen asymmetrische Zugang, über den sich der Beamte tröpfchenweise die Daten auf der Platte ansehen kann, und dabei den Upload-Pfad dicht macht (die Prüfung von 500 GB Daten bei 16 kBit Upstream machen nicht wirklich Spaß), um eigentlich nichts, aber auch gar nichts als Beweis in der Hand zu haben. Wer sagt denn, dass der User den Wachtmeister nicht in eine Sandbox geleitet hat? Als verwertbarer Beweis ist immer noch die physische Platte erforderlich, und die ist vorzugsweise verschlüsselt, sowohl bei $HARMLOSANWENDER als auch bei $KIPOTERRORIST.

Da dürfte die "klassische" Hausdurchsuchung erheblich günstiger sein, zumal man dabei auch gleich noch nachsehen kann, ob vielleicht der TÜV am Auto abgelaufen ist, der User ein paar Küchenmesser besitzt, die nach dem neuen Waffengesetz zu lang sind oder halt irgend was anderes, um nicht mit ganz leeren Händen nachhause gehen zu müssen.

Auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen: Sinn der Bundestrojaner-Geschichte dürfte lediglich die Schaffung einer gesetzlichen Grundlage sein, um den "leider" noch notwenidgen Richtervorbehalt und vor allem die Notwendigkeit eines konkreten Anfangsverdacht aushebeln zu können.

----------

## manuels

Sicher ist das hier nur ein bisschen Rumspinnerei, hast ja recht.

Zur Sachen Verschluesselung faellt mir gerade noch was ein. Der Kernel liegt ja nie verschluesselt vor. Somit koennte man auch einfach den Kernel durch einen manipulierten Kernel austauschen, der das Passwort speichert und verschickt...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Es ist schön zu lesen, was die andren so alles machen könnten um unser System zu manipulieren.

Doch welches Lösungen gibt es und wird es geben um z.B die Manipulation des Portage-Trees zu vermeiden?

Gefahren lauern ja nicht nur beim "Bundes-Trojaner" und seine Betreiber.

Anscheinend kann man nicht den kompletten Portage-Baum (sourcen) signieren. Kann man nicht wenigstens die wichtigsten Teile des Basis-Systems signieren? z.B alles was stable in system ist. Oder hab ich da ein grundlegendes Problem übersehen.

Eine SSL Verbindung zum Server wäre auch ganz nett. Sollte sich eine SSL-Verbindung umleiten, manipulieren oder sonst wie Verbiegen lassen - dann ist SSL in meinen Augen wertlos und kann abgeschafft werden.

Aber wie oscarwild schon sagte;

"...die "klassische" Hausdurchsuchung dürfte erheblich günstiger sein."

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Man könnte auch Verschlüsselungsmethoden verwenden, die nicht dekodierbar sind.

Z.B.: die Glasfaserleitungen mit einer Quantensignatur versehen oder Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen, die nicht codebasiert sind.

Ich habe schon öfters den Portagesnapshot heruntergeladen und dann nach /usr/portage entpackt, danach lief allerdings das System nicht mehr richtig: merkwürdige Fehlfunktionen beim Desktop usw.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Ich habe schon öfters den Portagesnapshot heruntergeladen und dann nach /usr/portage entpackt, danach lief allerdings das System nicht mehr richtig: merkwürdige Fehlfunktionen beim Desktop usw.

 

Dürfte nicht passieren, die Snapshots sind evtl 3 Stunden älter als das, was du über Rsync bekommst, aber sie enthalten ganz sicher nicht mehr Fehler, als ein Sync. Das Entpacken dürfte auch keine solchen Fehler erzeugen.

Sicher, dass es nicht "einfach" ein zeitliches Aufeinandertreffen war?

Tobi

----------

## slick

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Man könnte auch Verschlüsselungsmethoden verwenden, die nicht dekodierbar sind.
> 
> Z.B.: die Glasfaserleitungen mit einer Quantensignatur versehen oder Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen, die nicht codebasiert sind.

 

Dekodierbar sind sie alle (ist nur eine Frage der Zeit/Rechenleistung), die Quantenübertragung hat AFAIK nur den Vorteil das sie abhörsicher ist da durch Messung der Übertragung diese geändert wird und somit die Mitteilung zerstört bzw. der Lauschversuch erkannt wird.

----------

## manuels

Naja, ich wuerde sagen, bleiben wir auf dem Teppich.

SSL uebers Rsync gelegt und die Sache ist erledigt.

----------

## slick

 *manuels wrote:*   

> SSL uebers Rsync gelegt und die Sache ist erledigt.

 

Ich denke SSL wird da gern überschätzt. SSL ist nur so mächtig wie die dahinterstehende Struktur der Zertifikate. Solange jeder Server sein selbstsigniertes Zertifikat hat kann man SSL auch komplett weglassen. Man dann muß eine vertrauenswürde CA aufgebaut werden, am besten noch von einer großen bekannten CA signiert, welche die Zertifikate aller Rsync-Server ausstellt. Und dann müssen die Clients die Zertifikate auch wirklich gegen die CA prüfen, sonst macht das keinen Sinn. D.h. "SSL-Verschlüsselung" allein bringt gar nichts, da muß eine richtige "Infrastruktur" dahinter und das wird wohl nicht so schnell gehen.

----------

## kayssun

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich denke SSL wird da gern überschätzt. SSL ist nur so mächtig wie die dahinterstehende Struktur der Zertifikate. Solange jeder Server sein selbstsigniertes Zertifikat hat kann man SSL auch komplett weglassen.

 

Naja, es würde die Sicherheit aber ein ganzes Stück erhöhen. Vorrausgesetzt man ist nicht von Anfang an schon mit dem falschen Rechner verbunden (und da könnte man ohnehin nichts gegen machen, es könnte ja im Prinzip ALLES kompromittiert sein...) merkt man ja, dass sich die Signatur ändert (emerge --sync bricht erstmal mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, man muss dann z.B. mit emerge --new-certificate --sync starten). Man könnte zumindest stutzig werden.

Zu Tor: Ich habe mir das Programm noch nicht genau angeschaut, aber wenn jemand beim Provider meine Daten abfängt, kann er mich dann nicht theoretisch auch ein "Tor-Fangnetz" leiten?

Klingt alles sehr paranoid und da ich nicht vorhabe, Dinge zu tun, die die Polizei auf mich hetzt, ist mir das auch nicht SO wichtig, aber die "Lücke" im Portage-Tree kann ja auch schon ein böswilliger Hacker ausnutzen um ein paar Gentoo-Linux-Bots zu bekommen. Einfach dem deutschen Rsync-Server was neues unterschieben und hoffen, dass es niemand schnell genug merkt...

----------

## l3u

Man könnte natürlich ein TCPA-System einsetzen. Auf dem läuft dann der Bundestrojaner nicht *ggg*

----------

## oscarwild

 *kayssun wrote:*   

> Klingt alles sehr paranoid und da ich nicht vorhabe, Dinge zu tun, die die Polizei auf mich hetzt

 

Naja, man muss allerdings auch sagen, dass man auch mehrere Jahrhunderte nach der Inquisition gar nichts böses anstellen muß, um unangenehmen Besuch zu bekommen...

----------

## Carlo

 *dmaus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wer paranoid ist, kann die Snapshots nutzen. 
> 
> Ist nicht ausreichend.

 

Der Snapshot ist signiert, d.h. sofern du die Signatur überprüfst (und der GPG-Schlüssel nicht kompromitiert ist), ist eine MITM-Attacke ausgeschlossen.

 *dmaus wrote:*   

> Nach der Funktionsweise des Bundestrojaners können dir die Behörden auch einen manipulierten Portage-Snapshot unterschieben.

 

Die da wäre?! Die Phrasendrescherei von Politkern und anderen Staatsdienern mit nullkommanull Ahnung von der Materie muß man technisch so ernst nicht nehmen, politisch dienen solche Scheindebatten dazu von der Zusammenlegung von Datenpools und anderen Wünschen der Strafverfolgungsbehörden, Geheimdienste und der (Medien-)Wirtschaft abzulenken.

Ansonsten kann ich mich oscarwild nur anschließen.

----------

## manuels

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   SSL uebers Rsync gelegt und die Sache ist erledigt. 
> 
> Ich denke SSL wird da gern überschätzt. SSL ist nur so mächtig wie die dahinterstehende Struktur der Zertifikate.

 

Klar, man muss schon SSL korrekt nutzen, damit es funktioniert. Aber das ist bei allem so. Finde ich jetzt nicht so aufwendig, allen Servern eine vertrauenswürdes Zertifikat zu verpassen...

----------

## slick

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Klar, man muss schon SSL korrekt nutzen, damit es funktioniert. Aber das ist bei allem so. Finde ich jetzt nicht so aufwendig, allen Servern eine vertrauenswürdes Zertifikat zu verpassen...

 

Stellen wir uns aber mal vor wir sind richtig paranoid, hilft auch das SSL-Zertifikat nicht. Denn was legitimiert jemand dazu einen öffentlichen Rsync zu betreiben? Da geht der $verdeckterErmittler 3x zu den Gentoo-Treffen und macht ein nettes Gesicht und stellt dann zum Wohl der Community einen Rync auf. Mit paar Kontakten sollte das kein Problem sein in die DNS-Rotation zu kommen ... aber ich glaube das ist nichts um klein Fritzchen zu fangen.

Was ich damit sagen will, wenn man es sehr genau nimmt läßt sich ein Risiko nicht aussschliessen (bzw. mit vertretbaren Mitteln auch nicht verhindern), aber mit gesundem Mißtrauen (was hier die meisten haben werden) läßt sich schon die ein oder andere Möglichkeit von vorn herein verhindern.

----------

## manuels

Ok, da sind wir uns einig!   :Very Happy: 

100%ig Paranoide sollten ihr eigenes OS schreiben und die auch Hardware gleich selber bauen (zum Schutz vor PCI-Rootkits)   :Laughing: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Man könnte auch Verschlüsselungsmethoden verwenden, die nicht dekodierbar sind.
> 
> Z.B.: die Glasfaserleitungen mit einer Quantensignatur versehen oder Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen, die nicht codebasiert sind. 
> 
> Dekodierbar sind sie alle (ist nur eine Frage der Zeit/Rechenleistung), die Quantenübertragung hat AFAIK nur den Vorteil das sie abhörsicher ist da durch Messung der Übertragung diese geändert wird und somit die Mitteilung zerstört bzw. der Lauschversuch erkannt wird.

 

Man kann mathematisch beweisen, daß manche Verschlüsselungsmethoden (die ich nicht kenne...) nicht zu knacken sind.

----------

## manuels

Da gibt es wohl nur eine: One-Time-Pad

Kann man hier aber definitiv nicht anwenden.

----------

## dmaus

@becks

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   3. Für Server, bei denen mir der Schutz gegen diese Sorte Angriff wichtig ist, kommt kein Gentoo zum Einsatz, sondern Debian Etch. 
> 
> Und was ist daran potenziell sicher(rer)?
> ...

 

Unter Etch ist die Prüfung einer mit GnuPG erstellten digitalen Signatur der Installationspakete möglich. Womit "nur noch" das Problem besteht, die Vertrauenswürdigkeit der signierenden Schlüssel sicher zu stellen.

@carlo:

 *Quote:*   

> Der Snapshot ist signiert, d.h. sofern du die Signatur überprüfst (und der GPG-Schlüssel nicht kompromitiert ist), ist eine MITM-Attacke ausgeschlossen. 

 

Korrekt. Hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nach der Funktionsweise des Bundestrojaners können dir die Behörden auch einen manipulierten Portage-Snapshot unterschieben. 
> 
> Die da wäre?! 

 

"Funktionsweise" bezog sich gänzlich auf MITM -- von daher siehe oben: An Snapshots laden und gpg-Signatur überprüfen habe ich nicht gedacht.

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Man kann mathematisch beweisen, daß manche Verschlüsselungsmethoden (die ich nicht kenne...) nicht zu knacken sind.

 

Man kann allerhöchstens beweisen, daß manche mathematische Probleme mit den derzeit zur Verfügung stehenden technischen Möglichkeiten zu lange dauern würden, um sie zu knacken. "Nicht zu knacken" ist falsch. "Zu langwierig, um geknackt zu werden" stimmt da wohl eher. Man bedenke den Quantencomputer!

Man suche die beiden Primfaktoren eines öffentlichen RSA-Schlüssels und gut! Das ist, wie gesagt, derzeit kaum durchführbar, da dieses Problem, für hinreichend große Zahlen, eben einfach derzeit nicht in einer angemessenen Zeit lösbar ist. Aber es ist sicher nicht so, daß man es prinzipiell nicht lösen könnte.

----------

## papahuhn

Nein, ein One-Time-Pad ist auch mit unbegrenzter Rechenleistung nicht knackbar.

----------

## manuels

Jo, nur halt sehr schwierig zu realisieren. Und bei diesem Thema sowieso nicht praktikabel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## l3u

Dann generier mal für jeden User einen Schlüssel, der so lang ist, wie der Portage-Baum!

Ich würde mal sagen: zurück zum Thema ;-)

----------

## manuels

ich dachte, das hätten wir schon gelöst: Portage-Snapshots mit GPG-Unterschrift

----------

## l3u

Und wer garantiert mir, daß die GPG-Unterschrift von jemandem kommt, der vertrauenswürdig ist?!

----------

## manuels

Nagut, wenn du so anfaengst, musst du dein eigenes OS schreiben.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Und wer garantiert mir, daß die GPG-Unterschrift von jemandem kommt, der vertrauenswürdig ist?!

 

Wenn du sagst, ich traue keinem, dann geht gar nix.

Wenn du aber sagst, du vertraust dem großteil der Devs "einfach" blind, musst du nur die Unterschrift sicher bekommen...

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Naja, genau genommen nur den GPG-Fingerabdruck

----------

## l3u

Am besten benutzt man MenuetOS. Die sind sicher zu faul, den Bundestrojaner dafür zu schreiben ;-)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Am besten benutzt man MenuetOS. Die sind sicher zu faul, den Bundestrojaner dafür zu schreiben 

 

Ohje..Ich hol da lieber meinen Atari raus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Necoro

Ich geh die ganze Sache anders an ... sollte der ominöse Bundestrojaner kommen (woran ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich glaube), muss ich entweder irgendwen irgendwo verklagen (und wenn man es schafft, diesen Trojaner irgendwie als wirtschaftliche Hemmung darzustellen, wird wahrscheinlich die EU bzw der EuGH der dt Bundesregierung auf die Finger hauen) ... oder es bleibt nur noch auswandern ^^

----------

## tgurr

Hmm aber wenn du auswanderst verschleppst du das deutsche Skynet ja in alle Welt.  :Wink: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Sollte es wirklich so kommen, ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit für Paranoide, für das Lagern und Betrachten von schützenswerten Daten einen separaten Rechner zu benutzen, welcher vom Netz getrennt ist. Ist dann auch egal ob man infizierte Software draufhat, wo soll die denn hinfunken? Nur die SW zur Verschlüsselung der Festplatten muss ausreichend geprüft werden, sollte doch mal etwas beschlagnahmt werden.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Da gibt es wohl nur eine: One-Time-Pad
> 
> Kann man hier aber definitiv nicht anwenden.

 

Das sind wirklich arachaische Verschlüsselungsmethoden.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich find das echt heftig, was die da grade machen.

Der Normalbürger ist doch kein Schwerverbrecher, warum muss der sich absichern, um sich vor Dritten zu schützen, dass nicht irgendwelchen fremden Daten rauskommen?!

Irgendwann kommts noch so, dass jeden Monat von allen die Whg durchsucht wird. Vorbeugen und alle verdächtigen ist ja viel einfacher...

*kopfschüttel*

Was die vorhaben ist echt keine Demokratie mehr...

Tobi

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ihr wisst nicht wirklich, was hier gerade abläuft.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Ihr wisst nicht wirklich, was hier gerade abläuft.

 

Mir läuft es da wirklich kalt über den Rücken. Ich hoffe nur das dieses Vorhaben nicht mit der typisch deutschen Sorgfalt umgesetzt wird.

Letztlich läuft es doch darauf hinaus das man "Verbrecher" wie Zauberkopierer (Mein Firefox hat das Wort Raubkopierer nicht in seiner Rechtschreibkorrektur, ist ja süß :o) ) schneller zur Strecke zu bringen. Immerhin hab ich mir mal auf einem CCC Kongress (ok wirklich unparteiisch sind die auch nicht) versichern lassen das laut umgesetzten EU-Richtlinien, dritte (Rechteinhaber) die Banken von ISP-Kunden auffordern können das deren Konto "eingefrohren!" wird. Wenn man hinreichende Beweise gesammelt hat. Wie man die Beweise jetzt Sammeln will. Wird doch langsam klar...

Natürlich will man so auch verhindern das Jugendliche Gewaltvolle Spiele spielen die sie sich über das Internet herruntergeladen haben. Aber ich bin mir fast schon sicher das auch ein Auge auf die Menschen geworfen wird die sich gerne die ein oder andere XXX-Seite im Internet anschauen. Ganz besonders wenn es sich um Menschen mit Führungspositionen handelt etc.

Bestimmt! Wird man dann auch als Eltern angeklagt wenn man nicht verhindern konnte das der Sohnemann Gewaltverherrlichende Spiele spielt oder evt. Internetseiten besucht hat die für sein Alter nicht freigegeben sind. Vielleicht reicht das dann damit man das Sorgerecht verliert.

Ich finde immer noch das ein Bundestrojaner gegen die Menschenrechte verstößt. Eine Hausdurchsuchung wird nicht wirklich an ein Öffentliches Brett gehängt. Wer aber sagt das man nicht "Beobachten" kann wenn bei jemanden aus der ICQ-Liste bestimmte Vorfälle vorfallen? Und wie will man überhaupt die Bösen von den guten unterscheiden? Mir wäre dann vielleicht noch ein SSH-Zugang zu meinem Rechner lieber, als ein unsicherer Bundestrojaner! Und man kann den doch von Natur aus nicht so einrichten das "NUR" die Guten Jungs durch besagte Tür hinein kommen. Und nicht auch der gemeine Nachbar der das ganze im Garten vom Laptop aus verfolgt.

Ich bin mir fast schon sicher, das sobald man diese Möglichkeit zur Verfügung stell, wird sie für immer mehr Zwecke ausgenutzt. Vielleicht geht das so weit das es gang und gebe ist das man vor einer normalen Hausdurchsuchung den Laptop durchsucht. Cracker sind Verbrecher! Und in meinen Augen ist der Beamte nicht besser, wenn er so vorgeht.

Was mich wirklich ärgert an der Sache ist einfach das die Lieben netten Ahnungslosen Bürger letztlich die angepissten sind.

Denn jeder der was zu verheimlichen hat, wird Verschlüsseln oder die Beamten gar in Virtuelle Honey-Pot Netzwerke laufen lassen, beobachten und irreführen.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Thu Mar 15, 2007 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Wenn ich ein Terrorist wäre, würde ich das folgendermaßen machen:

Ein Computer mit verschlüsselter Festplatte ohne Internetzugang (1)

Ein Computer mit nichts, als einem Internetzugang (2)

Terrorpläne auf Computer 1 schreiben und mit einem irrsinnig großen RSA-Schlüssel verschlüsseln

Auf einen USB-Stick kopieren

Vom Computer 2 aus verschicken

... und umgekehrt.

Tja ... zu dumm, daß sich das sicherlich auch Leute denken werden, die tatsächlich was zu verbergen haben ...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Ihr wisst nicht wirklich, was hier gerade abläuft. 
> 
> Mir läuft es da wirklich kalt über den Rücken. Ich hoffe nur das dieses Vorhaben nicht mit der typisch deutschen Sorgfalt umgesetzt wird.

 

Anfangs sah ich das wirklich gelassen, ich dachte mir nur, da redet ein Beamter der kaum eine Ahnung von Netzwerken hat und dass es ignoriert wird. Mittlerweile finde ich es ein wenig beunruhigend.

Am Ende ist, wie du sagst, der ahnunglose Bürger, der verarscht wird. Hackers wissen genug, um sich zu schützen, die PC-Kriminelle wissen auch genug, um sich zu schützen, d.h. die einzigen, die damit erwischt werden, sind kleine Fische.

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Wenn ich ein Terrorist wäre, würde ich das folgendermaßen machen:
> 
> Ein Computer mit verschlüsselter Festplatte ohne Internetzugang (1)
> 
> Ein Computer mit nichts, als einem Internetzugang (2)
> ...

 

Noch einfacher, immer unterschiedliche Internet Cafes benutzen und fertig.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich finde es einfach erschreckend. Jemand der nichts zu verbergen hat, aber trotzdem seine Privatsphäre haben will, muss doch eigentlich in der BRD sicher sein, und NICHT wie ein Terrorist alle seine Daten verschlüsseln, um sie zu verbergen.

Ich zieh hier echt bald weg....

Tobi

----------

## Lars

mod-edit: folgendes Post hier angehangen. Bitte hier bei der technischen Diskussion blieben  für Grundsatzdiskussionen bitte https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523069.html verwenden --slick

Heise DE Security hat einen netten Text http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/86415/0

Der Artikel beschreibt unter anderem ein FIM. Dieses "Servlet" soll unter Suse und Redhat laufen, was müsste man am System ändern, damit es unter Gentoo nicht laufen kann?

* Mir würde eine völlige Softwareinkompatiblität zu Redhat/Suse reichen. Am liebsten ein "TWELVE" statt "ELF" am Fileanfang der Executables  :Wink: 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das ein simples Verschieben von Libraries überhaupt nichts bringt.

Ideen?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Die Antwort steht doch im Text, spezielle Anti-Rootkit dinger benutzen  :Very Happy: 

CoS24

----------

## piewie

Man sollte die Bestrebungen der geheimstaatlichen Organisationen auf keinen Fall unterschätzen. Die wollen an die Daten ran und werden alles dafür tun, um es auch zu realisieren. Schließlich haben sie auch ein riesiges, nach oben ausbaufähiges Budget zur Verfügung.

Ich rechne mit einer Anwedung, die auf jedem Rechner lokal eine Anfrage im Stil einer Rasterfahndung beantwortet. In Pullach oder Wiesbaden werden lediglich die Anfragen gestartet und alle infizierten Systeme werden eine Rückmeldung geben. Die Anfrage geht schnell und vor allem unbemerkt. Keine Regierung in Deutschland würde bei Auffliegen einer solchen Aktion zurücktreten.

Außerdem würde kein Ermittler einen anderen Ermittler anschwärzen, sonst bräuchte er nämlich nie wieder auf die Arbeit zu kommen. Da startet man nachts mal eine kleine Anfrage und wenn man morgens wiederkommt liegen die Daten vor. Es werden wie immer Unterlagen verschwinden und Verantwortliche können sich an nichts erinnern. Wir wissen doch alle zu genau wie das Possenspiel wieder ablaufen wird. Der freiheitliche Rechtsstatt ist zu schwach um sich gegen Feinde aus seinem Inneren zu wehren - gegen Schäubles und Becksteins. 

Weiter interessiert es niemanden, ob Karlsruhe drei Jahre später eine konkrete Aktion für verfassungswidrig einstuft (remember z.B. Rasterfahndung in NRW). Die Daten lagen vor als man sie haben wollte- und nur darum ging es den Ermittlern.

Die Datenspione werden mit militärischer Präzision gegen das ganze Volk vorgehen. Es ist ja nur so eine Art portscan. Man muß ihnen mit einer ebenso qualifizierten Verteidigung begegnen. Jeder weiß, daß die Anforderungsschwelle für solche Abfragen kontinuierlich sinken wird. Dazu wird es ein paar Publikationen von angeblich unabhängigen Instituten geben und schon wird wieder Meinung forciert. Dann ist es wieder ein leichtes die Anforderungsschwelle zu senken. Die Personen, die dies fordern werden kenn wir alle schon.

----------

## schachti

 *piewie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man sollte die Bestrebungen der geheimstaatlichen Organisationen auf keinen Fall unterschätzen. Die wollen an die Daten ran und werden alles dafür tun, um es auch zu realisieren. Schließlich haben sie auch ein riesiges, nach oben ausbaufähiges Budget zur Verfügung.
> 
> 

 

Wenn Du mal das Budget des BND (350-420 Millionen Euro jährlich, je nach Quelle) mit dem Budget der NSA (geschätzte 8 Milliarden Dollar), der CIA (je nach Quelle um die 5-10 Milliarden Dollar) oder aller US-Geheimdienste zusammen (26,6 Milliarden Dollar im Jahr 1997, inzwischen geschätzte 35-40 Milliarden Dollar) vergleichst, kann man kaum von einem "riesigen, nach oben ausbaufähigen Budget" reden.  :Wink: 

 *piewie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich rechne mit einer Anwedung, die auf jedem Rechner lokal eine Anfrage im Stil einer Rasterfahndung beantwortet. In Pullach oder Wiesbaden werden lediglich die Anfragen gestartet und alle infizierten Systeme werden eine Rückmeldung geben. Die Anfrage geht schnell und vor allem unbemerkt. Keine Regierung in Deutschland würde bei Auffliegen einer solchen Aktion zurücktreten.
> 
> 

 

Ich denke nicht, daß es so laufen würde - das Risiko, entdeckt zu werden, wäre viel zu groß. Ich gehe eher davon aus, daß die Anfragen sehr speziell auf den jeweiligen Verdächtigen zugeschnitten sein werden und das die Anfragen auch sehr gezielt nur an einen oder wenige Clients gesendet werden.

----------

## piewie

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wenn Du mal das Budget des BND (350-420 Millionen Euro jährlich, je nach Quelle) mit dem Budget der NSA (geschätzte 8 Milliarden Dollar), der CIA (je nach Quelle um die 5-10 Milliarden Dollar) oder aller US-Geheimdienste zusammen (26,6 Milliarden Dollar im Jahr 1997, inzwischen geschätzte 35-40 Milliarden Dollar) vergleichst, kann man kaum von einem "riesigen, nach oben ausbaufähigen Budget" reden. 
> 
> 

 

Die Ausgaben müssen in Relation zum  Gesamthaushalt stehen, sonst sind sie sinnfrei: Rußland gibt absolut mehr Geld für Soziales aus als Lichtenstein --> Rußland hat ein besseres Sozialsystem als Lichtenstein.

Ein paar Tausender für die Programmierer werden Deine armen Schlapphüte schon noch zusammenkratzen können. Übrigens wird das Innenministerium dafür extra Gelder zuschießen. Du brauchst Dir also um die Finanzierung keine Gedanken machen.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke nicht, daß es so laufen würde - das Risiko, entdeckt zu werden, wäre viel zu groß. Ich gehe eher davon aus, daß die Anfragen sehr speziell auf den jeweiligen Verdächtigen zugeschnitten sein werden und das die Anfragen auch sehr gezielt nur an einen oder wenige Clients gesendet werden.

 

Genau das sollst Du auch denken. Unschuldige haben ja sowieseo nichts zu befürchten - außer 4 Jahre Guantanamo. Von welchem Risiko sprichst Du?

----------

## oscarwild

 *piewie wrote:*   

> Ein paar Tausender für die Programmierer werden Deine armen Schlapphüte schon noch zusammenkratzen können.

 

"ein paar Tausender" würden für das Vorhaben aber BEI WEITEM nicht ausreichen, vor allem nicht bei einem öffentlichen Auftrag. Und Wachtmeister Krause wirds alleine wohl kaum schaffen. Auf seiner Schreibmaschine.

 *piewie wrote:*   

> Unschuldige haben ja sowieseo nichts zu befürchten - außer 4 Jahre Guantanamo.

 

<satire>

Och, wenn sich der Herr Schräuble noch eine Weile um die innere Sicherheit kümmern darf, sind wir ja bald ohnehin auf keine internationale Unterstützung mehr angewiesen. Zumal der Transport per Bahn und der Betrieb eigener, noch vorhandener Heizöfen bestimmt zuträglicher für einen verschuldeten Haushalt ist, als ein US-Flug&Folter-Ticket.

</satire>

----------

## schachti

 *piewie wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *schachti wrote:*   
> 
> Ich denke nicht, daß es so laufen würde - das Risiko, entdeckt zu werden, wäre viel zu groß. Ich gehe eher davon aus, daß die Anfragen sehr speziell auf den jeweiligen Verdächtigen zugeschnitten sein werden und das die Anfragen auch sehr gezielt nur an einen oder wenige Clients gesendet werden.
> ...

 

Das Risiko, daß die Öffentlichkeit herausfindet, daß es entgegen aller bisherigen Beteuerungen eben nicht zu einzelnen gezielten Abhöraktionen von Verdächtigen kommt, sonders daß regelmäßig der PC eines Großteils der Bevölkerung gescannt wird.

----------

## piewie

Seid Ihr wirklich so naiv? Das kann doch nicht war sein. 

Fall Steinmeir.

Die angeblich beim Umzug verschwundenen Unterlagen des BND.

Auftritt von Otto Schily vor dem Untersuchungsausschuß.

Die Weigerung Helmut Kohl's die Spender zu nennen.

Die illegale Rasterfahndung in NRW.

Bespitzelungen von Journalisten.

Das Celler Loch.

Stay behind Organisationen wie Gladio.

Diesen Leuten wollt Ihr vertrauen? Euch kann echt keiner mehr helfen.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ach was, das Alles sollte man doch nicht so ganz eng sehen.

----------

## piewie

Tja, jetzt wo Du's sagst. OK, dann werde ich wohl jetzt immer ein Aufnahmegrät mitführen und alle meine Gespräche aufzeichnen. Am Ende des Monats schicke ich die dann alle nach Pullach. Schließlich habe ich ja nichts zu verbergen oder? Ihr solltet das übrigens auch machen. Es geht um die Sicherheit, Leute. Außerdem, wer heute noch ohne Sprengstoffgürtel rumläuft ist eh voll out.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ja, ja. Die Schlapphüte aus Pullach.

Wenn  man sich schon mal 15min mit dem BND Chef unterhalten hat, dann kommt schon das Weltbild ins schwanken...

Beim letzten Besuch in Berlin (zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr), habe ich dann die Bekanntschaft von Agentinnen des BND gemacht und habe diese dann zum Kaffee eingeladen. Sie waren wirklich gut getarnt.

----------

## c_m

Irgendwie wars doch klar, oder:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88824/from/rss09

----------

## Finswimmer

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Irgendwie wars doch klar, oder:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88824/from/rss09

 

Der ganze Laden macht doch sowieso was sie wollen. Wofür geht man denn da noch überhaupt wählen? *kopfschüttel*

Dass eine Regierung ohne rechtliche Grundlage sowas macht, finde ich schon heftig.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Das das Bundesverfassungsgericht nichts dagegen macht, das find ich heftig.

Die sollten das doch auch mitbekommen haben, und überprüfen.

----------

## think4urs11

das Verfassungsgericht darf soweit ich weiß nicht von sich aus tätig werden, d.h. solange niemand eine Verfassungsklage anstrengt ...

ansonsten: GG - Artikel 20 Absatz 4   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ansonsten: GG - Artikel 20 Absatz 4  

 

Revolution  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  (gut ... danach wird nur wenig anders werden .. aber so aus Prinzip und um den Anstand zu wahren)

----------

## c_m

Vendetta!!    :Twisted Evil: 

Und jetzt noch für den Verfassungsschutz: Anschlag Bundestag 9/11

Sowas und ähnliches werd ich jetzt mal in meine MailSigi klemmen in der Hoffnung bei einem ggf vorhandenen Mailabfang ordentlich false positives zu erzeugen  :Smile: 

//Edit: Ne aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Das BVG darf nur aktiv werden bei einer eingereichten Klage. Sonst wäre die Gewaltenteilung ja auch scho im Eimer.

Wäre doch mal wieder an der Zeit ne Aktion zu starten und ne Klage einzureichen!?!

----------

## Marlo

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Revolution    ...so aus Prinzip und um den Anstand zu wahren

 

Gut, da würde ich ja noch mitgehen.

Danach wäre Schäuble mit seiner Rotweinnase zwar weg, aber die Terroristen wären immer noch da.

Und die Revolutionsführer hätten das Terrorproblem am Bein. Was würden die machen? Tanja fragen?

Grüße

Ma

----------

## think4urs11

die Gefahr $Schäuble sehe ich derzeit eigentlich als akuter und schädlicher für das Gemeinwohl an als $böser_terrorist_aus_weitwegistan wenn ich ehrlich bin.

Das erste ist eine reale Gefahr die tagtäglich aufs neue 'geschieht', das andere eine mehr oder minder abstrakte Gefahr die u.a. von den Medien (und einer kranken Politik) gehypt wird.

...womit wir aber in Richtung [OT] abgleiten; Bundestrojaner war das Thema  :Wink: 

----------

## tamiko

@Think4UrS11:

Du willst mir doch nicht gerade sagen, dass du zum Schutze unseres Grundgesetzes und unserer Grundwerte auf einen Teil dieser verzichten willst?

Wo kämen wir bitteschön hin, wenn jeder so destruktiv denken würde, wie du!

Unfassbar. Erkennt denn keiner die akute Gefahr durch den internationalen Terrorismus? (Insbesondere die Gefahr eines Anschlags auf Amerikanische Einrichtungen.)

[/Ironie]

Im Ernst.

Wer wenigstens aktiv etwas gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung unternehmen will, der möge

auf http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de sich der Sammelklage anschließen.

Wenn man etwas sucht, findet man den aktuellen Entwurf der Beschwerdeschrift - das sieht mir mal nach einem ordnetlichen "Präventivschlag" aus.

(Nunja das hat jetzt nicht direkt etwas mit dem "Bundestrojaner" zu tun - deshalb bitte nicht hauen   :Sad:  )

----------

## think4urs11

 *tamiko wrote:*   

> @Think4UrS11:
> 
> Du willst mir doch nicht gerade sagen, dass du zum Schutze unseres Grundgesetzes und unserer Grundwerte auf einen Teil dieser verzichten willst?
> 
> Wo kämen wir bitteschön hin, wenn jeder so destruktiv denken würde, wie du!

 

Das Problem ist weniger das ich destruktiv denke sondern das ich überhaupt noch denke.

Ich weiß das ist ein Charakterfehler an dem ich dringend arbeiten müßte ...

Eines nicht zu fernen Tages werden wir alle abends bei unserem Nachwuchs am Bette sitzen und ihnen das Märchen über eine heile Welt in der die Menschen noch frei und praktisch unbeobachtet vor sich hinleben durften vorlesen.

... ach ihr kennt den Titel nicht? Ganz leicht zu merken, es sind nur vier Ziffern, die '1', die '9', die '8' und die '4'

<ätzend ein><beissender zynismus ein><for adults only ein>

Worauf ich aber absolut verzichten kann ist dieser John Wayne auf Rollen mit seiner Saloonbraut Brischidd und ihrem nervenden Köter Söhdieh und all den anderen Gesellen dieser Clique. Anstatt mal die Stadt zu kehren (vernünftige Innenpolitik), endlich dem Stadtrat die Spur einzustellen (Sozialgesetzgebung und Co.) und ähnlicher weit nützlicherer Dinge (Subventionsdschungel und Steuerbefreiungsirrsinn) chatten die tagein, tagaus mit dem Marionettenkasper Schorsch und seinen Vasallen drüben in Dodgecity via dem klingelnden Draht (Swift-Netz), versorgen die dortige Kavallerie mit den Dingen des täglichen Bedarfs (Dollarstützkäufe der EU-Notenbanken) basteln fröhlich lustige 'dead or alive' Powerpoint-Steckbriefe all unserer Stadtbewohner (Biometriedaten, TK-Verbindungsdaten, Flugdaten); schicken sogar noch unsere Töchter mit Freundschaftskeksen und Tee rüber (klar dürft ihr $bundestrojan mitnutzen, keine Frage Echolon ist doch eh schon da), diese werden dort dann zum Dank von den gelangweilten notgeilen Kavalleristen mißbraucht (auf GG, Privatsphäre+Datenschutz wird gepfiffen) - und wozu das alles?

Richtitsch, nur damit sie Stampede-artig über uns hinwegrollen auf ihrem heiligen Kreuzzug (zum goldenen Kalb ääh Dollar) um die armen armen Siedler drüben an der Ostweide (den Ölfeldern) vor den bösen Indianern (Terroristen, Kommunisten, Islamisten?)zu beschützen - auf das auch morgen noch Django (mit seinem nagelneuen Ford Mustang) in den Sonnenuntergang reite.

Warum die Siedler nicht näher spezifiziert wurden fragst du dich? Evtl. weil die nicht wirklich von Belang sind in dieser kleinen Geschichte ...

<for adults only aus><beissender zynismus aus><ätzend aus>

naja so ungefähr jedenfalls ... genug Zynikergift verspritzt für heute   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> <ätzend ein><beissender zynismus ein><for adults only ein>
> 
> Worauf ich aber absolut verzichten kann ist dieser John Wayne auf Rollen mit seiner Saloonbraut Brischidd und ihrem nervenden Köter Söhdieh und all den anderen Gesellen dieser Clique. Anstatt mal die Stadt zu kehren (vernünftige Innenpolitik), endlich dem Stadtrat die Spur einzustellen (Sozialgesetzgebung und Co.) und ähnlicher weit nützlicherer Dinge (Subventionsdschungel und Steuerbefreiungsirrsinn) chatten die tagein, tagaus mit dem Marionettenkasper Schorsch und seinen Vasallen drüben in Dodgecity via dem klingelnden Draht (Swift-Netz), versorgen die dortige Kavallerie mit den Dingen des täglichen Bedarfs (Dollarstützkäufe der EU-Notenbanken) basteln fröhlich lustige 'dead or alive' Powerpoint-Steckbriefe all unserer Stadtbewohner (Biometriedaten, TK-Verbindungsdaten, Flugdaten); schicken sogar noch unsere Töchter mit Freundschaftskeksen und Tee rüber (klar dürft ihr $bundestrojan mitnutzen, keine Frage Echolon ist doch eh schon da), diese werden dort dann zum Dank von den gelangweilten notgeilen Kavalleristen mißbraucht (auf GG, Privatsphäre+Datenschutz wird gepfiffen) - und wozu das alles?
> 
> Richtitsch, nur damit sie Stampede-artig über uns hinwegrollen auf ihrem heiligen Kreuzzug (zum goldenen Kalb ääh Dollar) um die armen armen Siedler drüben an der Ostweide (den Ölfeldern) vor den bösen Indianern (Terroristen, Kommunisten, Islamisten?)zu beschützen - auf das auch morgen noch Django (mit seinem nagelneuen Ford Mustang) in den Sonnenuntergang reite.
> ...

 

*lach*

Dazu kann ich nur eins sagen:

Harakiri

Hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ja, ja. Die Terroristen, die Achse des Bösen und das alte Europa. Und dann gabs da noch diesen Osama Dingsbums (An den Namen kann ich nicht mehr erinnern). Ein Nachfolger ist schon gefunden: Mullah Dadullah - Aha.

----------

## oscarwild

Nachdem ich normalerweise immer drauf einprügle, muss ich den Bundeskasperletheaterverein hier mal verteidigen:

Online-Durchsuchungen durch den Geheimdienst und solche durch die Polizei sind zwei paar Stiefel!

Dass ein Geheimdienst eine verdeckte Durchsuchung durchführt, liegt in der Natur der Sache (sonst wäre es kein Geheimdienst...) und hat in meinen Augen durchaus eine Berechtigung, nämlich dann, wenn es um Spionage und meinetwegen um Terrorismus geht, denn dafür ist der Geheimdienst ja auch da. Und anstatt den für jedermann frei downloadbaren Bundestrojaner zu nutzen, besitzt ein Geheimdienst auch das Know-How und die Mittel, um gezielt in Einzelfällen tätig zu werden. 

Der Geheimdienst wird aber sicher nicht tätig, wenn es um Bagatelldelikte geht, und wird sicher nicht die gesamte Bevölkerung überwachen wollen.

Bedenklich ist das Vorhaben, der Polizei die selben Befugnisse zu erteilen, und das auch noch ohne Richtervorbehalt (also ohne vorhergehende Prüfung durch einen unabhängigen, auch wenn in der Praxis schon jetzt zu einer reine Formsache verkommen ist). Denn die Polizei ist NICHT für Spionageabwehr und Terrorismus zuständig, noch besitzt sie die notwendige Kompetenz. Hier ist der Fokus, eine Allround-Abhörsoftware zu schaffen. Das mach eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn ich nicht ganz gezielt im Einzelfall schnüffeln will, sondern eine große Anzahl von Personen überwachen will, die ich damit unter Generalverdacht stelle. Spezialfälle - dazu dürften die $garstigen_terroristen zählen, sind dadurch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht abgedeckt (unkonventionelle Betriebssysteme, Verschlüsselung, Firewalls, ...).

Also dient letzteres wohl einem anderen Ziel.

So, und um jetzt keinen bösen Blick wegen OT zu ernten, mit der gleichen Argumentation zurück zu Bundestrojaner über Portage: auch das wäre so ein Spezialfall für einen Geheimdienst, wenn vermutet wird, dass sich hinter dem bundeskasperletheatervereinskritischen Gentoo-Nutzer OscarWild in Wirklichkeit der international wegen Kinderfresserei gesuchte Terrorist Osama bin Bush Jr. verbirgt.

Es wird aber keinen Bundestrojaner geben, den man sich *auch* über Portage einfangen kann, und schon gar kein Arsenal von Bundestrojanern für alle möglichen, erdenklichen Betriebssysteme und deren Konfigurationen.

Gruß

Osma Bin Wild

----------

## Max Steel

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Es wird aber keinen Bundestrojaner geben, den man sich *auch* über Portage einfangen kann.

 

Hier stimme ich dir zu, dazu sind Win und Lin doch seehr verschieden um nicht zu sagen zu verschieden.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> und schon gar kein Arsenal von Bundestrojanern für alle möglichen, erdenklichen Betriebssysteme und deren Konfigurationen.

 

Also das kannste so nicht sagen, vermutlich wird sich schon einer ransetzen und einen Bundestrojaner für Gentoo/$GentoobasierendeDistris und Novell und MAC basteln, aber ob man sich den dann einfangen kann, bezweifle ich.

Also ein Arsenal wäre möglich, aber halt keiner für jedes $"Kleinvieh OS eines kleinbauern der noch nie was von M$ etc. gehört hat".

----------

## oscarwild

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> vermutlich wird sich schon einer ransetzen und einen Bundestrojaner für Gentoo/$GentoobasierendeDistris und Novell und MAC basteln

 

Halte ich für vollkommen unrealistisch.

Wir reden hier über einen Auftrag des Bundeskasperlevereins - da setzt sich nicht mal eben "einer ran" und "bastelt", da entstehen erst mal tonnenweise Papierberge nach allen Schikanen und Untiefen des V-Modells. Das alles kostet arschig viele Mannjahre an Zeit und Geld. All diese BT-Ausprägungen, die sich höchstwahrscheinlich zw. Windows, Linux und Mac fundamental unterscheiden würden, wollen anschließend auch gewartet und an neue Versionen des abzuhörenden Systems angepasst werden etc. etc.

Es muss ein bundesweites Verteilungssystem etabliert werden, mit der Aufgabe, mit dem Internet verbundene PCs zu erfassen, Typ und Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu erfassen (OS, Router, Firewall, ...) und zu analysieren, gezielt den "richtigen" Trojaner auszuwählen und einzuschleusen etc. pp.

Anschließend müsste ein ebenfalls bundesweites System ausgerollt werden, um die verteilten und aktiven Trojaner zu bedienen.

Als nächstes bräuchte man Fachkräfte, die sich mit dem jeweiligen OS auch auskennen. Es wird nichts nutzen, wenn Wachtmeister Windoze auf einem Gentoo-System verzweifelt nach dem Datei-Explorer sucht  :Laughing: 

Die Realisierung eines solchen Universalsystems ist unendlich komplizierter, als man allgemein annimmt. Wenn ich diesen Aufwand mit der Trägheit eines Behördenapparats, der bis heute nicht in der Lage war, den Polizeifunk auf ein abhörsicheres, digitales System umzustellen multipliziert, glaube ich, das wir mit einer Realisierung erst mal nicht rechen müssen.

Wohl aber (und ich wiederhole mich mal wieder) mit einer rechtlichen Grundlage, sprich mit weiteren Beschneidungen des Grundgesetzes. Und DA liegt das Problem...

----------

## l3u

Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, daß das Ziel _nicht_ ist, jeden einzelnen mit dem Internet verbundenen Rechner mit dem Bundestrojaner zu infizieren ...

----------

## oscarwild

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, daß das Ziel _nicht_ ist, jeden einzelnen mit dem Internet verbundenen Rechner mit dem Bundestrojaner zu infizieren ...

 

Wenn das nicht das Ziel wäre, würde die Entwicklung des Fertigprodukts "Bundestrojaner" wenig Sinn machen, da ein individuelles Eindringen in einen Rechner durch einen Spezialisten in einem konkreten Verdachtsfall sich weitaus effizienter gestaltet, und im Falle eines $Terroristen - wenn überhaupt - ohnehin nur auf diese Weise möglich sein wird.

Erklärtes Ziel war ja auch der präventive, verdachtsunabhängige Einsatz, der somit nicht gezielt erfolgen kann - und das bedeutet für mich, das Ding möglichst breit zu streuen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, daß das Ziel _nicht_ ist, jeden einzelnen mit dem Internet verbundenen Rechner mit dem Bundestrojaner zu infizieren ...

 

Kurzfristig sicher nicht, aber wenn erst mal die prinzipiellen technischen Möglichkeiten gegeben sind entstehen auch früher oder später 'umfassendere' Begehrlichkeiten von anderen Stellen, siehe z.B. LKW-Maut, Auswertung der von den Daten erfassten Brücken nicht mehr zweckgebunden sondern zu anderen Zwecken.

Egal wo du hinschaust - sobald Daten erstmal vorliegen wird sich früher oder später ein mehr oder weniger fadenscheiniger Grund finden lassen diese auch zu ganz anderen Zwecken auswerten zu wollen als zu dem Zweck weswegen sie ursprünglich erfasst wurden (was ein Satz ...)

----------

## EOF

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Diskussion über das Kommen und nicht kommen des Bundestrojaner natürlich sehr aufregend, aber auch der Sache nicht gerade förderlich.

Uns wird jetzt erst bewusst, dass unser Rechner mit etwas mehr Aufwandt (koorperation mit dem $Internet-Provider) wie eine nackte Ente ohne jeglichen Schutz da steht und wir wiegen uns im Gram. Es wurde also eine Sicherheitslücke entdeckt, die es zu schließen gilt. Wir sollten ausserordentlich dankbar sein, dass man uns so wohlwollend über diese Sicherheitslücke informiert   :Smile: .

Warum schließen, wenn es doch der innigste (!) Wunsch einiger unserer $Politiker ist? Dem ist wohl war! ABER wer sagt, dass diese Methoden zukünftlich nur von unseren $Staatsdienern genutzt werden. Durch die öffentliche Diskussion sind zahlreiche Analysen, wie diese $Online-Durchsuchung denn zu bewerkstelligen wäre, aufgetaucht (z.B. Heise wie weiter oben schon erwähnt). Mir z.B. ist durch diese Artikel erst vollends klar geworden wie einfach das möglich ist.

Man stelle sich vor, dass ein unwirsches Element des $Internet-Providers einer $Firma oder $Universität solche Software nutzt um sich durch den Verkauf von Informationen zu bereichern. Der Schaden wäre immens.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ja, da bin ich dann bis zu meinem Lebensende dafür dankbar.

----------

## slick

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   vermutlich wird sich schon einer ransetzen und einen Bundestrojaner für Gentoo/$GentoobasierendeDistris und Novell und MAC basteln 
> 
> Halte ich für vollkommen unrealistisch.
> 
> Wir reden hier über einen Auftrag des Bundeskasperlevereins - da setzt sich nicht mal eben "einer ran" und "bastelt", da entstehen erst mal tonnenweise Papierberge nach allen Schikanen und Untiefen des V-Modells. Das alles kostet arschig viele Mannjahre an Zeit und Geld. All diese BT-Ausprägungen, die sich höchstwahrscheinlich zw. Windows, Linux und Mac fundamental unterscheiden würden, wollen anschließend auch gewartet und an neue Versionen des abzuhörenden Systems angepasst werden etc. etc.

 

Man darf allerdings nicht davon ausgehen das $Überwacher nur aus $Dau besteht. Die haben schon ihre Spezialisten, die können wahrscheinlich auch nur müde lächeln von sie von der Politik hören, was aber nicht bedeutet das es nicht realisierbar wäre. Klar wird es anfangs nicht der Allround-Super-Trojaner werden. Auch gibt es keine Spezifikation von dem Ding weil ich glaube es geht nur um die _Möglichkeit_ es zu können, was nicht heißt das es _ein_ Programm sein muß. Schon allein wenn $Dau-Terrorist (internet-) offenen Windowsfreigaben hätte und $Beamter dann auf den Rechner zugreift handelt es sich _politisch betrachtet_ um eine Onlinedurchsuchung. Und wenn $Beamter dazu ein Tool braucht um beispielsweise Sachen downzuladen wird dieses damit zum "Bundestrojaner" (und wenn es auch nur der Explorer ist).

Und auf der anderen Seite zum Thema Diskussion. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dadurch das $Freaks sich darüber unterhalten wie denn so ein Trojaner aussehen müßte damit er überhaupt funktioniert, wo man sich "einklicken" müßte damit es machbar wäre ... das brauchen $Staatsdiener nur genau zu lesen und schon haben sie eine fast fertige Howto. Im Prinzip kann denen daher die öffentliche Diskussion nur nutzen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Man darf allerdings nicht davon ausgehen das $Überwacher nur aus $Dau besteht. Die haben schon ihre Spezialisten, die können wahrscheinlich auch nur müde lächeln von sie von der Politik hören, was aber nicht bedeutet das es nicht realisierbar wäre
> 
> ....
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, dadurch das $Freaks sich darüber unterhalten wie denn so ein Trojaner aussehen müßte damit er überhaupt funktioniert, wo man sich "einklicken" müßte damit es machbar wäre ... das brauchen $Staatsdiener nur genau zu lesen und schon haben sie eine fast fertige Howto. Im Prinzip kann denen daher die öffentliche Diskussion nur nutzen.

 

Richtig, aber wie du schon schreibst sind die Techies im BKA auch nicht gerade 'af dehr brotsuppn dahergschwumma' (nicht unintelligent). Was ich bisher so an technischem 'how to trojan' gelesen habe ist nichts was einem durchschnittlichen Freak/Admin nicht auch alleine einfallen würde.

Klar spielt die öffentliche Diskussion über das wie (statt nur des warum/wozu) den Behörden in die Hände aber das tut die gesamte Opensourcegemeinde auch. Freiheit bedeutet eben auch das meine 'Gegner' exakt die gleichen Freiheiten geniessen dürfen wie ich.

----------

## l3u

Schwimmen die bei euch auf der Brodsubbm? Bei uns schwimmen die auf der Brennsubbm ;-)

----------

## b3cks

Je nachdem wie hoch der Wahrheitsgehalt ist, ist das ganze traurig und zum lachen zugleich.

http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/computer/620126/

----------

## blice

Jetzt Spammen die schon mit dem Bundestrojaner..

```

Sehr geehrter Internetnutzer,

im Rahmen unserer ständigen automatisierten Überprüfung von sogenannten Tauschbörsen im Internet, wurde folgende IP-Adresse auf unserem System ermittelt.

IP: 81.162.xxx.xxx

Der Inhalt Ihres Rechners wurde als Beweismittel mittels den neuen Bundestrojaner sichergestellt.

Es wird umgehend Anzeige gegen Sie erstatten, da sich illegale Software, Filme und/oder Musikdateien auf Ihren System befinden. Durch die Nutzung sogenannter Tauschbörsen, stellen Sie diese auch anderen Nutzern zu Verfügung und verstoßen somit gegen §§ 249ff StGB.

Das vollständige Protokoll Ihrer Online-Durchsuchung finden Sie im Anhang dieser Email.

Die Strafanzeige und die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme wird Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen schriftlich zugestellt.

```

----------

## l3u

Vor allem

 *Quote:*   

> Es wird umgehend Anzeige gegen Sie erstatten

 

----------

## Sourcecode

 *blice wrote:*   

> Jetzt Spammen die schon mit dem Bundestrojaner..
> 
> ```
> 
> Sehr geehrter Internetnutzer,
> ...

 

Diese E-Mail hatte ich schon vor über 2 Jahren im Postkasten, das kommt immer mal wieder, die gibt es seit der tollen "Raubkopierer sind böse, wir kriegen euch alle!!!11" Masche als die "Schutzmänner" hier in D-Land vor 2 Jahren ein paar Leute Hopsgenommen haben und das als großen Heldenhaften Schlag gegen Raubkopierer verkauft hat.

Ne Bekannte von mir hatte diese E-Mail letzte Woche im Postkasten und kam damit voll aufgeregt zu mir gerannt (sie kennt sich mit PC soviel aus wie ich mit Raumfahrt, also garnicht).

Ich hab ihr gesagt sie soll sich das Ding mal durchlesen und nachdenken.

Zumindest mir würde es komisch vorkommen wenn die Polizei an mein Haus klingelt und sagt "Tach Herr Abdullah Mustafa der XIII Wir haben festgestellt das sie ein voll Böser Raubkopierer sind, wir wollten ihnen nur sagen das wir das wissen und in 2 Wochen anzeige erstatten werden und dann wieder vorbeikommen, in diesem Sinne, bis später, tschüß."

---

...wäre schon geil wenn die Polizei das so machen würde, hat man ja mehr als genug Zeit "aufzuräumen" o_O

----------

## blice

Mal ganz ehrlich, woher sollte wollte könnte *mule wohl meine EmailAdresse haben ? Gar nicht.

Die Ip ist auch falsch, meine Ips beginnen nie mit 81...  

Bis auf amerikanische FreeTv Sendungen die hier nicht laufen zieh ich nix aus mule.

Online durchsuchung ausgeschlossen - es sei denn die kommen auf port 80 durch, der nur alle jubeljahre mal offen ist, wenn papache läuft.

Ps. Wenn ihr mal richtig Fun haben wollt ( echt! ) dann guckt mal auf www.lebensprognose.com , die erwarten im moment so ziemlich viele massenklagen (google) ..  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *blice wrote:*   

> Die Ip ist auch falsch, meine Ips beginnen nie mit 81... 

 

(vorausgesetzt du hast keine statische IP) ganz sicher? So auf die Schnelle hab ich Provider von Spanien bis Russland und Finnland bis Türkei gefunden die in 81.x 'wohnen' oder anders gesagt es gibt eine gewisse Chance das auch dein ISP darunter sein könnte  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *blice wrote:*   

> Online durchsuchung ausgeschlossen - es sei denn die kommen auf port 80 durch, der nur alle jubeljahre mal offen ist, wenn papache läuft.

 

Wer sagt denn, dass der Bundestrojaner von außen kommt?

Oder, wie hier auch schon besprochen, dass Zugriffe von innen nach außen nicht umgebogen/umgeleitet werden?

----------

## kadeux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *blice wrote:*   Die Ip ist auch falsch, meine Ips beginnen nie mit 81...  
> 
> (vorausgesetzt du hast keine statische IP) ganz sicher? So auf die Schnelle hab ich Provider von Spanien bis Russland und Finnland bis Türkei gefunden die in 81.x 'wohnen' oder anders gesagt es gibt eine gewisse Chance das auch dein ISP darunter sein könnte 

 

 *Quote:*   

> From: "Kriminaldirektor" <Info@bka.de >
> 
> ..
> 
> Antispam: 5 (DATE_IN_PAST_06_12,HELO_DYNAMIC_IPADDR,HTML_MESSAGE,
> ...

 

[off-topic]

Eher lachhaft. Der mögliche Schadcode im Anhang sollte einen eher ärgern. Aber wozu ärgern: Einfach löschen, den Mist.

Ein dig oder nslookup über die komplette IP zeigt meist schnell, ob es der eigene Provider sein kann. Das sagt aber auch nicht viel über den Wahrheitsgehalt der Mail aus.

[/off-topic]

----------

## mrsteven

 :Arrow:  Linuxtag mit Schirmherr Wolfgang Schäuble  :Shocked: 

----------

## ReXX

Zunächst möchte ich festhalten, daß diese Lücke in portage nicht neu ist, sondern schon seit einigen Jahren bekannt (siehe (dev-)Mailinglisten). Allerdings war bisher die Bedrohungslage geringer und es hat sich leider noch nicht viel zur Lösung dieser Problematik getan.

Aber auch wenn diese Lücke geschlossen wird, gibt es noch einen sehr schönen Weg, wie man als MitM sehr einfach einen Trojaner loswird:

Viele hier dürften den Firefox oder Seamonkey nutzen, vermutlich auch mit passenden Extensions. Diese sind nun aber leider nur selten signiert und können einmal installiert viel im System anstellen. Na klingelts?

Meiner Meinung nach ist es Zeit den unbequemen Weg zu gehen, den inzwischen einige vom CCC und weiteren Internet-zentrierten Orgas gehen: Selber eine bessere Politik zur Wahl anbieten in Form der Piratenpartei. Jedoch bedarf es wohl noch aktiver Mithilfe, damit man sie auch möglichst schnell überall wählen kann. Die politische Aktivierung sowie das Bundesverfassungsgericht dürfen die letzten Barrieren vor GG Art. 20 (4) (also die "Abwahl vom Dach") sein. Ich hoffe nicht, daß es soweit kommen muß, weil wir dann wirklich den Terror haben, der uns immer als Bedrohung vorgelogen wird.

----------

## oscarwild

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  Linuxtag mit Schirmherr Wolfgang Schäuble 

 

Oha, und Josef Göbbels kümmert sich demnächst um die PR?

----------

## schachti

Was ich interessant fände wäre, wenn wir mal ein Brainstorming machen könnten, wie man die Infektion des eigenen Systems mit dem Bundestrojaner vermeiden kann.

Ich vermute zum Beispiel, dass die Schlapphüte nicht für jede Linux-Distri einen komplett neuen Infektionsmechanismus entwickeln, sondern eher Wege suchen, die auf vielen Distris ähnlich funktionieren. Ich halte es daher für relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass sie einen manipulierten rsync-Mirror aufsetzen und Anfragen durch den Provider umleiten lassen (außerdem wäre das auch ein Punkt, an dem ich als User, wie bereits diskutiert werde, nicht viel ändern kann). Ich denke, dass vielmehr versucht werden wird, bekannte oder auch noch unbekannte Bugs in relativ weit verbreiteter Software, zum Beispiel Skype, Firefox etc., auszunutzen, um den Trojaner im System zu installieren. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre direkter (physischer) Zugriff auf die Festplatte. Wie kann man sich schützen?

* Gegen den physischen Zugriff: komplette Festplatte verschlüsseln. Es bleibt die Möglichkeit, zum Beispiel den Bootloader oder den unverschlüsselten Kernel zu manipulieren (was sicher schwerer ist, als wenn man direkt auf die Festplatte zugreifen kann, aber sicher nicht unmöglich). Wie könnte man diese Lücke schließen?

* Gegen Zugriff unter Ausnutzung einer Sicherheitslücke: Alle Programme, die Daten aus dem Internet beziehen (also Browser, Mail Client, Instant Messenger etc.) im einem chroot laufen lassen. Dann kann über das kompromittierte Programm zumindest nicht mehr auf die Festplatte zugegriffen werden. Außerdem könnte man SELinux nutzen, um einen ähnlichen Effekt zu erreichen. Der Einsatz eines hardened gcc würde ein wenig helfen, allerdings nur gegen Lücken, die auf bestimmten Lücken beruhen.

Was für Ideen habt Ihr, wie man sich vor unserem Terrorminister schützen kann?

----------

## Max Steel

komplett eigenes OS schreiben.

Virtualbox oder andere Virtualisierungstools mit Windows oder minimal Linux mit nur X, FF und *mail zum Internetten, vll noch mit IRC, wenn Win drau is vll auch ein paar Spiele, für die Spieler unter uns.

Aus DE ausziehem

Eigene Regierung bilden.

----------

## manuels

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eigene Regierung bilden.

 Der Punkt gefällt mir am besten.

Machen wir eine Counter-Regierung!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> Eigene Regierung bilden. Der Punkt gefällt mir am besten.
> 
> Machen wir eine Counter-Regierung!!!  

 

was soll die denn counten? das Volk, die Bytes im Internet? SCNR

----------

## UTgamer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> komplett eigenes OS schreiben.
> 
> Aus DE ausziehem
> 
> Eigene Regierung bilden.

 

So sieht es aus. Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit als bereits jemand der Bekanntschaft damit gemacht hat sehr mit diesem Thema. Aber demnächst werde ich ein weiteres zusätzliches vom BKA nicht überwachtes System installieren, hehe, ich habe da schon etwas im Blick, es gibt so schöne alternative BS wenn man privat bleiben möchte.

Hier ist eine Liste von alternativen BS:

http://www.zeta-os.com/

http://www.qnx.com/products/getmomentics/ & http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95833

http://www.reactos.org/de/index.html

http://www.pro-linux.de/berichte/syllable.html

http://aros.sourceforge.net/

Eines davon kommt bald zusätzlich auf meinen Rechner um privat im Internet zu bleiben.  :Smile: 

----------

## Lore

 *Quote:*   

> Gegen den physischen Zugriff: komplette Festplatte verschlüsseln. Es bleibt die Möglichkeit, zum Beispiel den Bootloader oder den unverschlüsselten Kernel zu manipulieren (was sicher schwerer ist, als wenn man direkt auf die Festplatte zugreifen kann, aber sicher nicht unmöglich). Wie könnte man diese Lücke schließen? 

 

Zunächst Kernel/Bootloader auf ein externes Medium auslagern. Eine SD-Karte oder ein USB-Stick sind hier bequem, allerdings muss man das Medium dann wie seinen Augapfel behüten so dass es nicht manipuliert werden kann. Ein einmalbeschr. Medium wäre besser (eine CD-R), allerdings auch aufwendiger.

Man kann auch den Schlüssel auf das Medium auslagern. Im Notfall zerstört man das Medium. Selbst wenn man wollte, kann man dann die Platte nicht mehr entschlüsseln und die Passphrase wird nutzlos...

Eine interessante Sache ist auch der verteufelte TPM-Chip. Das Teil kann nämlich z.B. auch GRUB authentifizieren. Leider gibt es dazu erst einen Proof of Concept (Trusted GRUB), aber nichts konkret verwendbares. Und das TPM Teil darf natürlich keine Backdoor haben. Das glaub ich aber nicht, da selbst ein gut begründetes Gerücht in diese Richtung ausreichen würde um die Investition zu gefährden. Außerdem soll der Chip ja eigentlich hauptsächlich DRM umsetzen und da wird man schon drauf achten, das System einbruchssicher und backdoorfrei zu halten. 

Ich denke mit diesen Maßnahmen kann man die Messlatte schon mal so hoch stecken, dass sich ein Angriff aus dieser Richtung nicht mehr lohnen würde (im Vergleich zu anderen).

----------

## jabol

Ich frag ganz so nebenbei. Ihr redet hier alle ganz ernst, so scheints zu mindest. Ist es denn wirklich zu furchten, dass Bundestrojaner weit verbreitet werden?

Btw. unter Bundestrojaner sind von Regierung enwickelte Losungen zum Kontrolle von privaten PCs gemeint?

----------

## return13

geht mal davon aus das die entsprechende Software bereits für jedes gänige OS entwickelt wurde, und nur noch auf die gesetzliche Absegnung gewartet wird...

----------

## hoschi

So wie ich die Regierung kenne habe sie sich in einen Knebelvertrag eines dubiosen Industriekonzortiums zwängen lassen, der zur Annahme eines nur unter Windows-Vista x86_64 lauffähigen Trojaners zwingt, selbst wenn mehr Bugs drin sind als im Mautsystem und im der ALG2-Software zusammen. Und weil das Teil über Internet unzuverlässig funktioniert, haben sie das bisher immer lokal per Hand installiert  :Very Happy: 

Deswegen haben sie schon mal die "Hackertools" verboten und jetzt kommt deswegen auch bald ein Verbot von Terroristen und Modebetriebssystemen wie GNU/LINUX, MacOS und Solaris. Weil das ja nur Terroristen verwenden...

Wahrscheinlich ist das Ding (Bundestrojaner) eine Batch-Datei mit einem Programmierfehler in jeder dritten Zeile.

----------

## artbody

Man muß linux gar nicht verbieten, wie folgendes Fantasiegebilde verdeutlicht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Man muß nur dafür Sorge tragen, daß es für Desktopsysteme als unbenutzbare Katastrophe durchgeht.
> 
> Dafür würde ich ein paar Terrorprogrammierer einsetzen, welche z.B. auf geschickte Weise dafür sorgen, daß nach einem Update der Mauszeiger nicht tut.......... siehe derzeitiger xorg 1.4.0...
> ...

 

Naja schlechtes Szenario, aber das mit dem unterwandern des Feindes, ... gabs in der Geschichtsschreibung schon öfter.

----------

## tuxianer

 *Quote:*   

> Was ich interessant fände wäre, wenn wir mal ein Brainstorming machen könnten, wie man die Infektion des eigenen Systems mit dem Bundestrojaner vermeiden kann. 

 

Zur Zeit steht in der neuen Ausgabe des Linux Magazins ein Artikel genau dazu drin ( Ausgabe 11/07). Also es lohnt sich diese einmal ansehen. Darin wird auch die Frage behandelt in wie weit der Virus auch Linux befallen wird, nach Darstellung des Autors geht die Gefahr zur Zeit nur für Windows.

MfG

----------

## tamiko

mhm.

Dass der Bundestrojaner nur Windowssysteme betreffen soll halte ich für etwas zu kurz gedacht.

Generell ist es meiner Meinung nach doch keine schlechte Idee sich einmal mit Sicherheitslücken am Computer zu beschäftigen.

Die Antworten auf alle offensichtlichen Vorgehensweisen wurden ja bereits mehrfach geschrieben:

Komplettes System verschlüsseln, Kernel und Schlüssel auf USB-Stick auslagern.

Für die Gefahr des Bundestrojaners über Portage: (worüber es hier mal irgendwann ging   :Rolling Eyes: )

Es ist richtig, dass emerge --sync für einen Man-In-The-Middle-Angriff anfällig ist.

Wer dem entgehen will (weil er seinem Provider, einem Proxy, was weiß ich, nicht traut), der möge sich doch einmal

```
/usr/sbin/emerge-webrsync

```

anschauen.

Man kann das Skript ganz schnell dahingehend verändern, dass es

* Die GPG-Signatur des Portage-Snapshots mit herunerlädt.

* Den Snapshot auf die gültige Signatur hin überprüft.

Dazu muss man nur noch an den 

```
Gentoo Portage Snapshot Signing Key

4AC0 D5FE 8F92 96BA 6A06 0A2A BB1D 301B 7DDA D20D

```

 aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle (oder einfach von einem Schüsselserver holen *hust) herankommen.

Vorteil:

* Das ganze läuft via Skript - also nur ein Kommando notwendig

Nachteil:

* Man kann *nur* noch einmal am Tag synchronisieren.

* Man lädt immer einen ganzen Protage-Baum

Wenn Interesse besteht poste ich hier mal das, was ich mir schnell zusammengestrickt habe. (Und eine kleine Anleitung dazu)

----------

## hoschi

Haltet ihr es nicht für sinnvoll mit den Portage/Paludis-Entwicklern in einem englischen Forum zu reden?

Es ist Open-Source, also sollten alle davon profitieren  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *tamiko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachteil:
> 
> * Man kann *nur* noch einmal am Tag synchronisieren.
> ...

 

* es bringt nichts, wenn man ein Overlay per layman eingebunden hat - dann wird eben das kompromittiert.

Aber grundsätzlich eine sehr interessante Idee!

----------

## artbody

der Bundestrojaner will doch was von meinem system erfahren, wäre da nicht der einfachere weg ein trojanerkäfig zu basteln, welcher dem immer lieb und nett irgend ein müll zum schlucken gibt....

Damit sind die Jungs vom Trojaner zufrieden, weils Daten gibt und ich weil mein system nicht unnötig irgendwelche Angriffe auf andere Schwachstellen ausgesetzt wird.

spamassasine >> /dev/trojaner

----------

## artbody

Bundestrojaner macht sicher auch den ganzen Spammern Spaß

Man kann sich dann in Germany das Entwickeln eines Trojaners mit allen features sparen.

Nur die kleine Hürde wie die den Trojaner gebastelt haben ist zu nehmen, aber man wird ja dann mit allem belohnt, was man sich so als Botnetzbetreiber nur wünschen kann.

Zudem ist im Trojaner sicher auch ein Keylogger drin, so hat man sogar freien Zugriff auf Bankpasswörter, etc.

Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen anderen Terroristen, welchen mit dem Trojaner völlig neue Wege offen stehen.

Kinderpornoringe freuen sich da sicher auch drauf.

Germany als Multiuser Bundestrojanerbotnetz 

Harte Zeiten für die im Sumpf des Grauens stehenden Gesetzesdichter

----------

## musv

 *artbody wrote:*   

> spamassasine >> /dev/trojaner

 

Hey, die Idee find ich klasse. So ein Trojaner wird sich ja wohl kaum mit Login und Paßwort beim BKA erst anmelden. Und 'ne verschlüsselte Übertragung wird das Ding wohl aus Effizienzgründen auch nicht nutzen. Aufgrund von dynamischen IPs müßten die auch so ziemlich jede Verbindung akzeptieren. 

Ergo: Man müßte nur rauskriegen, wie und wo der Trojaner sein Futter hinschickt. Diese Adresse könnte man dann veröffentlichen, und schon hätte das BKA viel Spaß, wenn jeder seinen Spam dort hinschickt.

----------

## tamiko

Da waren doch diese "Erfahrungsberichte", in denen Leute vom BKA mitgeteilt hatten, dass sie den Trojaner (den sie ihren Zielpersonen via CD zugespielt hatten) nicht sinnvoll einsetzen konnten, da kurze Zeit später ein Haufen an Computern (der gesamten Bekannt-/Verwandtschaft) angefangen hat unbrauchbaren Datenmüll zu senden.

Jups. Datenmüll ist also offenbar eine Gegenmaßnahme   :Twisted Evil: 

Aber es ging und geht ja in erster Linie darum sich so etwas (also auch Trojaner, Backdoors, etc.) gar nicht erst einzufangen.

Aber ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dazu ist schon alles wesentliche gesagt   :Wink: 

----------

## jkoerner

Ich finde diesen Thread echt Klasse!

Hier scheint jeder ein potenzieller Krimineller mit lauter Kinderpornos auf der Platte zu sein.   :Shocked: 

Ich hab' auch keinen Bock drauf, daß irgendwelche datensammelwütigen Schwachmaten meine Kisten durchsuchen und womöglich meine Privatpornos veröffentlichen   :Mr. Green: 

Viel dringender scheint mir zu sein, daß es Anstrengungen gibt auf Geschäftsunterlagen völlig legal im Zuge einer Steuerprüfung(oder wie auch immer man das Kind nennen möchte) zuzugreifen. D.h. das Finanzamt, oder wer auch immer sich dafür ausgibt, kann auf jeden Vorgang jederzeit über das Netz zugreifen. Das ist nicht fiktiv, sondern wird wie Elster einfach Pflicht.

Wenn diese senilen Typen im Bundestag sich noch weitere Dummheiten ausdenken werde ich mein Gewerbe, Telefon und DSL abmelden. Mein Handy hab ich schon vor Jahren entsorgt, ich lass' meine Wege dadurch(Stichwort Accesspoint-Anmeldung) nicht nachverfolgbar machen.

Oberdämlich finde ich auch, daß das "Restvolk" sich überhaupt keine Gedanken um die hier diskutierte Problematik macht. Und schon garnicht bei der Benutzung ihrer PC. Gestern sagte ein Freund, daß Outlook das geilste Programm überhaupt sei... Als ich ihm sagte, daß X-Mailer Outlook bei mir nicht ohne Weiteres durch den Mailfilter kommt, verstand er das nicht. Erklärungen über Verschlüsselung, Formatierung, Sicherheitsschwachstellen etc. beantwortete er mit ungläubigen Blicken. Der klickt immer noch auf alles was "Hier klicken" als Namen trägt.

Das sind die Trottel, die man bekämpfen sollte. Aber das ist der Kampf des Don Quichotte. Wir Nicht-Win-Nutzer sind eine sicherheitsparanoide Minderheit, die vom BKA wohl eher weniger Beachtung findet.

Weil: Die finden immer alles so schnell heraus, sind um den Globus verteilt und reagieren nicht im Sinne des Überwachungsstaates    :Twisted Evil: 

Wird freie Software in dieser BRD irgendwann verboten?

----------

## artbody

Der Club der betrunkenen Stammtischbrüder meint hierzu

Also Trojaner

Ja den Gaul ! , genau den

Den hat aber der Feind hingestellt. jajajaja

aber die Trojaner waren so blöd und haben ihn mitreingenommen.

ja und dann hamse die Hucke voll bekommen 

S'isch jetzt doch au so

einer hat's Pferdle nagstellt on d'r Schäuble on seine Genossa hen's mit nei gnomma

Jetzt müss m'r nur warda von wem m'r d'Hucke voll krieg'a

Ah So --- ok

8 Biaaar für'n Stammtisch

grins

Ich glaub die tun sich da selbst nichts gutes

1000de von BadHackern werden da versuchen die Tür zu finden und dann.....

----------

## tamiko

 *Quote:*   

> Hier scheint jeder ein potenzieller Krimineller mit lauter Kinderpornos auf der Platte zu sein. 

 

 :Cool: 

Mal ehrlich:

Jetzt habe ich eine komplett verschlüsselte Box. (Mit Kernel u. symm. verschlüsseltem Key-File auf extra USB-Stick), habe eine PGP-Verifikation in emerge-webrsync integriert, benutze nur signierten Sourcecode und wofür?

Mir fehlt eindeutig die illegale Aktivität.

Von meinen ganzen Bekannten ist der Inhalt auf meinem Computer wahrscheinlich der harmloseste.   :Very Happy: 

(Keine nicht-lizensierten Software-Versionen,usw. usf. - Ich mache auch sonst nicht böses: umgangssprachlich-"hacken")

Dass die Diskussion mit der breiten Masse der Bevölkerung nicht wirklich erbauend ist, stimme ich euch zu.

Es ist immer wieder erschreckend mit was für eine Naivität manche Bekannte z.b. für die Vorratsdatenspeicherung und den Bundestrojaner argumentieren. (Obwohl sie 3 min. vorher von der Sache noch nichts gewusst haben und nur mal 'aus Prinzip' gegen meine Meinung argumentieren müssen.)

Und dann kommt immer dieses Totschlagargument: 

"Ja wenn es etwas bringt, dann ist es doch in Ordnung, wenn ich etwas Freiheit aufgeben muss." *würg*

Was unsere Politiker angeht:

Man kommt in den nächsten Jahren bestimmt noch auf die Idee wahlweise

* starke Kryptographieverfahren

* nicht _lizensierte_ Kryptographie (Kryptographie muss mit einem Generalschlüssel für Behörden beantragt werden.)

* und/oder das Geheimhalten des Schlüssels

zu verbieten.

Dann braucht man diese ganzen Tricks (Steuerfahndung vorschicken, etc.) gar nicht mehr tun.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

 *tamiko wrote:*   

> Man kommt in den nächsten Jahren bestimmt noch auf die Idee wahlweise
> 
> * [...]
> 
> * und/oder das Geheimhalten des Schlüssels
> ...

 

Im Big Brother State alias United Kingdom leider schon Realität: http://www.golem.de/0710/55107.html

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *tamiko wrote:*   Man kommt in den nächsten Jahren bestimmt noch auf die Idee wahlweise
> 
> * [...]
> 
> * und/oder das Geheimhalten des Schlüssels
> ...

 

Ich bin wirklich geschockt!

Es wird Zeit für ein sicheres (Crypto)System das die ganze Festplatte so verschlüsselt, das man ihr es nicht anmerkt das sie verschlüsselt ist.

Mir fällt grade der Fachbegriff dafür nicht ein. Aber ich weiß es gibt ihn.

----------

## Ampheus

Oder man nutzt die Möglichkeit, den Key auf einen USB-Stick auszulagern. Dann könnte man im Notfall sagen, man hat nen Stick, auf dem der key liegt, der mit /dev/urandom erstellt wurde, verloren.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Es wird Zeit für ein sicheres (Crypto)System das die ganze Festplatte so verschlüsselt, das man ihr es nicht anmerkt das sie verschlüsselt ist.
> 
> Mir fällt grade der Fachbegriff dafür nicht ein. Aber ich weiß es gibt ihn.

 

Meinst Du Steganographie? Damit wirst Du kaum die Existenz eines Betriebssystems verbergen können, weil zum einen der Umfang viel zu groß ist; zum anderen muß ja trotzdem noch ausführbarer, unversteckter Code (Bootloader) liegen.

----------

## artbody

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß sicher weit über 90% aller Internetuser so gut wie nichts böses mit ihrem Computer machen zumindest wenn Illegale Raubkopien mal ausgenommen werden.

Verbleibt ein verschwindend geringer Prozentsatz. Nehmen wir hier die Botnetzbetreiber auch noch raus, so verbleiben sicher weniger als 0.x %.

Wahrscheinlich auf 1 000 000 User ein Terrorist.

Erster Grundsatz Computersicherheit

Nur die Dienste installieren, welche man auch wirklich braucht. 

Und ein BundesTrojaner so sicher zu machen, daß keine Bugs drin sind, welche von Dritten ausgenutzt werden können, ist so wie ich die Softwareentwicklung kenne selbst mit Profies so gut wie unmöglich.

D.h. wenn da ein paar unterbezahlte Beamte etwas gebastelt haben, so ist der Gau bereits als feature mit drin.

Laßt mich raten

Passwörter für onlinebanking hmmmm? ok mit Tan wird es schwieriger...aber ein BadHacker ist ja in dem Fall Herr des Rechners, muß also nur das Absenden faken und kann sich dann selbst was " Gutes " tun..

 Paypal oder onlineshopping ....

FirmenVPN's ... 

Spammen geht dann sicher auch einfacher 

So ein öffentlicher Multiuser Bundestrojaner hat nicht nur Nachteile sondern bietet viele hervorragende features nicht nur für Festplattentouristen

Vor Geiffer triefende Ironie

Als Paradebeispiel für sinnlose Gesetze sei hier das Spamverbot.

Vor dem Verbot hauptsächlich ein paar open relay ...

Jetzt ganze Heerscharen von Botnetzen mit all seinen zusätzlichen Gefahren.

Also ganz im Sinne von Schäubles Worten

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/96055

 *Quote:*   

> ...."Wenn ich heute sehe, wie die Terroristen aus unseren öffentlichen Debatten lernen, fürchte ich manchmal, dass die Bedrohung nicht ab-, sondern zunimmt."...

 

Hätte der auch nur ein bisschen weiter gedacht, dann wäre dem sicher auch folgender Satz eingefallen

 *Quote:*   

> ...."Wenn ich heute sehe, wie die Terroristen unseren deutschen öffentlichen Bundestrojaner ausnützen, fürchte ich manchmal, dass die Bedrohung nicht ab-, sondern zunimmt."...

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

Eigentlich sind solche Hirnträger nur Peinlich

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xraver

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eigentlich sind solche Hirnträger nur Peinlich
> 
> 

 

Meinst du wirklich er hat ein Hirn? Ich denke das der Puppenspieler ganz woanders sitzt.

----------

## Max Steel

Der sitzt in Afghanistan und heißt O'sama Bin Laden   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## artbody

@Max Steel@

Wäre schon lustig

glaub ich aber nicht.

@xraver@

Ja mit etwas Glück kann man die Paralelle ziehen

# SAP-Chef für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen

# IBM will mit Lösungen für die innere Sicherheit punkten

# Bush begrüßt neues Überwachungsgesetz bei Terrorverdacht

SAP war das die M$ antilinux fun-cooperation

hmmmmm  :Question: 

Liest sich wie ein Horrorszenario

http://www.heise.de/ct/hintergrund/meldung/95584

----------

## artbody

Hab da grad was gefunden

Schaut so aus, als ob die Politiker es seit 2000 Jahren nicht gelernt haben.

 *Quote:*   

> “Das Budget muss ausgeglichen, der Staatsschatz aufgefüllt, die Staatsverschuldung vermindert, die Überheblichkeit der Bürokratie gedämpft und überwacht und die Unterstützung fremder Länder eingeschränkt werden, damit der Staat nicht bankrott geht. Das Volk muss gezwungen werden zu arbeiten, statt seinen Lebensunterhalt vom Staat zu erwarten.”
> 
> (Cicero in Widerrede zu Caesar im römischen Senat) 

 

----------

## artbody

Je länger man drüber nachdenkt, um so mehr erinnert einen das ganze an STA_SI 2.0

Wenn der Iraq oder der Iran sowas einführen würden, so würden sie als Paradebeispiel für die Beschneidung der Menschenrechte durch die Presse gehen, internationale Krisensitzungen etc...

Wenn in einem Land, welches im Grundsatz "Einigkeit Recht und Freiheit" vertritt, sowas passiert, so brauchen sich die Verantwortlichen nicht wundern, wenn sie mit der Ge sta po r4.0 gleichgestellt werden.

Soetwas hat auch nichts mehr mit Gewaltentrennung, Rechtstaatlichkeit, noch mit Demokratie zu tun.

DE mutiert zu einer Diktatur und RECHTS Gefälliglichkeit

Eine demokratische Entscheidung wäre für mich z.B. daß auf Richterlichen Beschluß, Einzelpersonen in ihrem Privatbereich überwacht werden dürfen... In der Art würde es auch von den Bürgern Deutschlands akzeptiert.

Damit kann auch jeder rechtschaffende Bürger leben.

Nicht jedoch mit willkürlicher Staatsherrschaft.

Geschmiddelt

Verkohlt

Verschreddert

AUSGEMERGELT 

(fast wie 1933 -1939 / Ge sta po r3.0 wird zu einem Machtinstrument des Staates, mit dessen Hilfe die Demokratie der Weimarer Republik in die rechte Bahn gerückt wurde

Das Thema Staatssicherheit gewinnt an Bedeutung ....Terroristische Staatsgegner wurden in KZ's deportiert.....)

Zerbombt ? 

und dann hört man sie wieder mit weinerlicher Stimme

Wir haben von all dem nichts gewußt

Von deutschem Boden soll nie wieder...

Wo bleibt die Demokratie?

Wo sind die Rechtschaffenden?

Wo sind sie geblieben... ( Im 3.Reich » KZ)

----------

## schachti

Eine Form des Bundestrojaners wurde bereits eingesetzt: http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/vorab/0,1518,509799,00.html.

----------

## Max Steel

armes Deutschland

----------

## artbody

Künstler geben die Politische Situation manchmal auch so wieder

http://www.plasmaeroticon.de/cpg132/albums/userpics/10001/masacre_de_justicia_all.jpg

Passt irgendwie ein bisschen zu dem Thema

----------

## artbody

Ich glaub man muß das auch ein bisschen mit Humor sehen

Im Netz fand ich den - und ja ich dachte er passt zum Thema

Ein alter Araber lebt seit mehr als 40 Jahren in Chicago. Er würde gerne in seinem Garten Kartoffeln pflanzen, aber er ist allein, alt und schwach. Deshalb schreibt er eine E-Mail an seinen Sohn, der in Paris studiert.

"Lieber Ahmed, ich bin sehr traurig weil ich in meinem Garten keine Kartoffeln pflanzen kann. Ich bin sicher, wenn du hier wärst, könntest Du mir helfen und den Garten umgraben. Dein Vater."

Prompt erhält der alte Mann eine E-Mail: "Lieber Vater, bitte rühre auf keinen Fall irgendetwas im Garten an. Dort habe ich nämlich 'die Sache' versteckt. Dein Sohn Ahmed."

Keine sechs Stunden später umstellen die US Army, die Marines, das FBI und die CIA das Haus des alten Mannes. Sie nehmen den Garten Scholle für Scholle auseinander, suchen jeden Millimeter ab, finden aber nichts. Enttäuscht ziehen sie wieder ab.

Am selben Tag erhält der alte Mann wieder eine E-Mail von seinem Sohn:

"Lieber Vater, ich nehme an, dass der Garten jetzt komplett umgegraben ist und du Kartoffeln pflanzen kannst. Mehr konnte ich nicht für dich tun. In Liebe, Ahmed"

----------

## artbody

Hab gerade einen Artikel aus der aktuellen Elektronik vor mir

http://www.elektroniknet.de

Bundestrojaner im folgenden BT 

Fragen und Antworten..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Funktioniert der BT wie ein Virus?
> 
> Jain ...hat keine eigene Verbreitungsroutine
> ...

 

Also ich glaub die Jungs vom BKA haben um ein vielfaches mehr Hirn in der Birne als der Schäuble und seine Genossen

Dieser Satz mit der geringen Einsatzhäufigkeit besagt doch schon alles.

Es ist nicht das gefürchtete Backdoor, welches auf jedem Rechner sich einnistet, sondern eher das alte Versteckspiel.

Ich bin dafür, den Politikern bei 99% derFachthemen Redeverbot zu erteilen und Fachleuten das Wort zu geben.

----------

## xraver

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin dafür, den Politikern bei 99% derFachthemen Redeverbot zu erteilen und Fachleuten das Wort zu geben.

 

Ich bin dafür das Politiker endlich in den Gebieten eingesetzt werden, von denen sie auch was verstehen.

Kann ja nicht angehen das z.B eine Heim-und-Garten Minister auf einmal Finanzminister wird.

So nach dem Motto;

"Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten."

----------

## tamiko

@artbody:

Nicht die Tatsache wie häufig ein "Bundestrojaner" eingesetzt werden soll, sondern allein die Tatsache, dass man überhaupt in Betracht zieht so etwas via Gesetz zu einer legalen Ermittlungsmethode zu machen ist hier das Schlimme.

In meinen Augen hebelt der Bundestrojaner das Recht auf Unverletzlichkeit der Privatsphäre aus. (Nicht zuletzt deshalb bedürfen Hausdurchsuchungen einer richterlichen Genehmigung.)

Man kann diesen genialen Vorstoß mit dem "Großen Lauschangriff" der vor ein paar Jahren groß im Kommen war vergleichen.

Das einzige, was mir daran wirklich Angst macht ist, dass bei allen diesen Gesetzen das Bundesverfassungsgericht die einzige Schutzmauer für Persönlichkeitsrechte zu sein scheint. (Es sollte die letzte und nicht die einzige sein...)

Und wer garantiert mir eigentlich, wie Daten auf das kompromitierte System kommen? 

etc. etc.

Der BT ist in etwas genauso genial, wie die Entschlüsselungspflicht in Groß-Britannien. Diese hebelt nämlich die Unschuldvermutung und das Aussageverweigerungsrecht aus.

(Ich muss mich mit Herausgabe eines Schlüssels selbst belasten UND! ich muss meine Unschuld beweisen.)

Die Briten spinnen aktuell wirklich ( "Beugehaft" für Geständnisverweigerer, und was man nicht alles ließt...)

Zu deinen Experten:

Ich persönlich möchte nicht, dass die spezialisierte Exekutive (nämlich Ermittlungsbehörden) noch für die Gesetzgebung zuständig sind. (Wenigstens danach hört sich dein Kommentar an).

Diese haben nämlich von Natur aus, keine objektive Sicht auf die Lage.

Und wenn sie ihre Sache gut machen - und das möchte ich hoffen - dürfen sie auch gar keine Objektive Sicht haben. Ihre Aufgabe ist es für Sicherheit zu sorgen.

Ich möchte was die Verantwortung des Amtes angeht nicht mit Herrn Schäuble tauschen. (Als Innenminister tendiert man offenbar dazu mit der Zeit etwas paranoid zu werden. - Ich möchte meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen, dass ich dies nicht auch werden würde   :Razz:  )

Die Abwägung zwischen Eingriffsrechten des Staates (also besserer Ermittlungsarbeit) und den Freiheitsrechten eines Bürgers obliegt allein der Legislative.

Nur - und da gebe ich dir Recht - wenn die keine Ahnung von der Sache hat... (Es ist zum Verzweifeln.)

(Und in wie weit hier deine Experten vom BKA besser geeignet wären...)

Und was den Trojaner angeht:

Weiter oben habe ich bereits geschrieben, was das Einschleußen von Code via Portage erheblich erschweren würde. (wenn nicht sogar faktisch unmöglich machen würde.)

Bliebe noch der physische Zugriff, Bugs in Programmen,...

Grüße,

Tamiko

----------

## artbody

@tamiko

Ja das Thema ist schon zum Verückt werden.

Bei der Beschneidung der Menschenrechte gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.

Georg Orwell 1984 läßt grüßen

Gottseidank sind die (noch) nicht auf die Idee verfallen daß es Pflicht ist eine Webcam mit Raumperspektive anzuschließen

Mir geht da schon seit Tagen die Idee Virtual Mashine durch den Kopf

Externe SATA mit dem Grundsystem

Schlüssel und /boot auf USB Stick1

/etc auf USB Stick2

erste VM - so restriktiv aufsetzen, daß damit nur surfen möglich ist

zweite VM - so restriktiv aufsetzen, daß damit nur .....

wäre sicher ne paranoide Lösung.

Aber dazu bräuchte man dann noch schnellere Rechner...

Und ob sich der Aufwand für meine Daten auch nur annähernd lohnen würde mag ich mal stark zu bezweifeln.

Lohnen höchstens in Bezug auf onlinebanking bis Angebote an Kunden. Wenn da ein dritter über zu viele Möglichkeiten wie keylogger etc auf einem Rechner verfügt wäre schon katastrophal.

Ich hab noch ein paar Zahlen in der Zeitung gefunden, 

nach denen es in BaWü ca 130 verdächtige Terroristen gibt.

und ich vermute mal schwer, daß sich der Aufwand für,

 davon eventuell 10% potentielle Attentäter , absolut nicht rechnet.

Da wären andere Methoden sicher sinnvoller und effektiver

Irgendwo als Expertenstatement gefunden

 *Quote:*   

> Naja und wer wirklich böse Inhalte übermitteln will, dem bleibt da immer noch sein Labtop, welches nie ein Internetanschluß sehen wird, ein USB Stick  mit den verschlüsselten und versteckten (Steganografie) Daten an einen anderen Rechner z.B. in der Firma und schon sind diese Daten auf dem Weg.Kein Trojaner, Keylogger noch sonst was hat da dann Möglichkeiten etwas mitzuschneiden, außer der hochprofessionel verschlüsselten und versteckten Datai an sich hat der Angreifer nichts was ihn weiter bringt

 

Damit wäre der Einsatz von BT nur noch massenwirksame Werbung fürs BKA und CO.

und Schikane für's Volk

----------

## Max Steel

 *Quote:*   

> Irgendwo als Expertenstatement gefunden
> 
>  *Quote:*   Naja und wer wirklich böse Inhalte übermitteln will, dem bleibt da immer noch sein Labtop, welches nie ein Internetanschluß sehen wird, ein USB Stick mit den verschlüsselten und versteckten (Steganografie) Daten an einen anderen Rechner z.B. in der Firma und schon sind diese Daten auf dem Weg.Kein Trojaner, Keylogger noch sonst was hat da dann Möglichkeiten etwas mitzuschneiden, außer der hochprofessionel verschlüsselten und versteckten Datai an sich hat der Angreifer nichts was ihn weiter bringt 

 

dem Experten der den Text geschrieben hat empfehle ich mal einen Duden.

----------

## charles17

Staatstrojaner-code ist Gesetz

Anatomie eines digitalen Ungeziefers

Der deutsche Staatstrojaner wurde geknackt

----------

## forrestfunk81

Laut Heise läuft der nur auf Windows:

 *Quote:*   

> Der Staatstrojaner läuft nur unter dem Windows-Betriebssystem, nicht auf Rechnern mit Mac OS X oder Linux. Grundsätzlich sei DigiTask jedoch in der Lage, Software für andere Betriebssysteme zu liefern – wenn ein entsprechender Auftrag vorliege, hieß es von Digitasks Rechtsvertreter.

 

Und bei verschlüsselten Festplatten (auch root) kann der Zoll ja gern mal versuchen sowas drauf zu installieren.

----------

## Max Steel

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Laut Heise läuft der nur auf Windows:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Der Staatstrojaner läuft nur unter dem Windows-Betriebssystem, nicht auf Rechnern mit Mac OS X oder Linux. Grundsätzlich sei DigiTask jedoch in der Lage, Software für andere Betriebssysteme zu liefern – wenn ein entsprechender Auftrag vorliege, hieß es von Digitasks Rechtsvertreter. 
> 
> Und bei verschlüsselten Festplatten (auch root) kann der Zoll ja gern mal versuchen sowas drauf zu installieren.

 

Lustig wirds vorallem dann (bei solch einem Versuch) wenn der PC ohne X daherkommt und ein in die Tage gekommener BKAler versucht die Software zu installieren (man Stelle sich nur einen Rentner mit einer Windows-CD an einem Linux vor).

Das ist lustig.

"Ja wieso geht das nicht, und wo ist eigentlich "Start"?"

Dann ruft er den Sohn an.

"Sohnemann, du kennst dich doch mit PCs aus, oder?"

"Ja klar."

"Ich hab hier einen beschlagnahmten PC und soll da dieses Programm installieren."

"Aha."

"Die CD hab ich schon reingetan."

"Okay, dann müsste ein Fenster aufgehen wo etwas von "Autostart" draufsteht."

"Da kommt nix."

"Was kommt denn sonst."

"Ja nix, nur ein paar Zeilen Text."

"Nur Text?"

"Ja nur Text."

"Was ist denn die letzte Zeile?"

"Pass- frase for Schrägstrich_dev_Schrägstrich_sda1 Doppelpunkt."

"... Vergisses" Piep... Piep... Piep...

----------

## mv

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Und bei verschlüsselten Festplatten (auch root) kann der Zoll ja gern mal versuchen sowas drauf zu installieren.

 

Technisch kein Problem, denn es gibt ja normalerweise mindestens eine unverschlüsselte Partition oder einen unverschlüsselten Stick, der entsprechend manipuliert werden kann.

----------

## mv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> und ein in die Tage gekommener BKAler versucht die Software zu installieren

 

Wenn die Software was taugt, muss nichts händisch installiert werden: Platte ausbauen, an Rechner mit ausgeklügelter Installationssoftware hängen, Platte wieder einbauen, fertig.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   Und bei verschlüsselten Festplatten (auch root) kann der Zoll ja gern mal versuchen sowas drauf zu installieren. 
> 
> Technisch kein Problem, denn es gibt ja normalerweise mindestens eine unverschlüsselte Partition oder einen unverschlüsselten Stick, der entsprechend manipuliert werden kann.

 

Kernel und Initramfs kann man von USB-Stick laden und den immer bei sich haben. Interessant wäre dann auch noch eine md5sum Prüfung des Kernels und Initramfs direkt nach switch auf real_root.

----------

## schmidicom

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   und ein in die Tage gekommener BKAler versucht die Software zu installieren 
> 
> Wenn die Software was taugt, muss nichts händisch installiert werden: Platte ausbauen, an Rechner mit ausgeklügelter Installationssoftware hängen, Platte wieder einbauen, fertig.

 

Ob das so überhaupt möglich ist bei einem Linux bezweifle ich doch sehr, dafür gibt es doch einfach viel zu viele Distributionen.

Der BKAler müsste dann ja ein Installationsprogramm haben das für jede Distribution in jeder erdenklichen Konfiguration geschrieben wurde. Und was wenn ein anderer oder angepasster Kernel benutzt wird als es eigentlich von der Distribution vorgesehen ist?

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Der BKAler müsste dann ja ein Installationsprogramm haben das für jede Distribution in jeder erdenklichen Konfiguration geschrieben wurde.

 

Nein, es muss sich nur vor dem Booten im Speicher halten und dann im Kernel geeignet einhängen. Ich bin kein Kernel-Hacker, aber es sollte nicht allzu schwer sein, das so zu schreiben, dass es mit den meisten Kernels geht.

----------

## mv

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Kernel und Initramfs kann man von USB-Stick laden und den immer bei sich haben. Interessant wäre dann auch noch eine md5sum Prüfung des Kernels und Initramfs direkt nach switch auf real_root.

 

Ja, kann man, aber ev. muss man den auch irgendwo mal abgeben (ich schrieb von unverschlüsselter Partition oder Stick). Und außerdem: Wieviele Laptop-Benutzer machen das? Selbst unter denen, die Linux benutzen und sicherheitsbewusst sind, dürfte der Anteil ziemlich klein sein. Und auch dann ist man vor Einbau einer geeigneten Hardware nicht geschützt (die etwa den USB-Port manipuliert). Oder gegen Flashen des BIOS.

Es ist einfach so: Sobald jemand physikalischen Zugriff auf Dein System hat (und über professionelle Hardware verfügt), kann er ohne große Kenntnis Dein System manipulieren - das Know-How steckt in den Hilfsmitteln, die er benutzt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Man kann natürlich immer alles bin in die Spitze treiben. Das einzig neue beim Bundestrojaner war doch das es erstmals Unterstützung in der Infrastruktur der Provider gab. Wenn man dieser Stelle nicht traut und verschiedene Systeme hat welche sich gegenseitig beobachten oder über verschiedenen Providern dediziert, Kommunizieren/Routen, hat der einzelne Provider ebenfalls schlechte Karten, unbemerkt in die Kommunikation einzugreifen.

Von daher halte ich schon die Möglichkeiten zur Absicherung für vielfältiger als das Angriffspotential der Behörden.

Zum Thema phyiskalischen Zugriff:

Man richtet sich selbst zum Beispiel ein System ein mit scheinbar 8 gleichen Platten, die aber in einer ganz bestimmten Reihenfolge verwendet werden. Wie diese ausschaut hinterlegt man dann auf einem USB-Stick auf dem man dann auch die Kernel hat.

Wenn jetzt ein Beamter vor meinem System steht und hochfährt passiert nix. Wenn er bemerkt das auf allen Festplatten scheinbar das selbe System installiert ist müsste er schon alle modifizieren. Da er gar nicht wissen kann welches das Main-System ist. Ich unterstelle ihm jetzt einfach das man bemerkt wenn Zeitversetzt auf die Platten zugegriffen wurde um überall einen Trojaner zu installieren.

Hardware-Zugriff ist da schon schwieriger, man kann immer Maus, Tastatur und Hardware manipulieren. Wenn man diese Hardware aber vorher noch modifiziert, damit man sie eindeutig erkennt, sollte es aber auch eine Möglichkeit geben zu bemerken das etwas nicht stimmt. Ich meine mich sogar daran zu erinnern mal einen Artikel gelesen zu haben das man Keylogger aus dem veränderten Signalverhalten (jeder Tastendruck kommt ein wenig verzögert an) sogar mit Software erkennen kann.

----------

## mv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Zum Thema phyiskalischen Zugriff:
> 
> Man richtet sich selbst zum Beispiel ein System ein mit scheinbar 8 gleichen Platten

 

Man? Wer ist man? Das sind doch abstruse Schuztmechanismen, die kein Mensch macht, selbst wenn er eine gesunde Paranoia vor den Schnüffeleien des Staates hat.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Und nein: Weshalb sollte ein Keylogger verzögern? Es muss einfach nur das Signal weitergereicht werden, dazu muss der Keylogger nicht mal physikalisch die Leitung berühren. Von den Leuten, die freiwillig Funkmäuse und -Tastaturen benutzen brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu reden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das mit den Keyloggern habe ich ja nur gelesen, in einem Artikel in der IX Feb. 2011. Einfach mal bei google suchen nach: "Erwischt, Fabian Mihailowitsch" Hardware Keylogger per Software aufspühren. Da wird das mit der Verzögerung beschrieben. Ich gebe zu das ich den Artikel aber auch nur überflogen habe.

Das mit dem Keylogger habe ich falsch verstanden, ich dachte es geht dabei um Hardwarekomponenten und eben nicht um Software.

Das mit den verschiedenen Festplatten, war ja eine theoretische Idee, es hat immer etwas mit dem Gegenwert der Daten zu tun die man verstecken will. :) Man könnte es auch als eine Art Honey-Pot aufsetzen. Man versteckt einfach sein produktives System in der Anwesenheit von vielen anderen. Da kommt man dann mit einem Bundestrojaner oder Trojaner allgemein nicht weiter, es sei denn man Infiziert alle Systeme mit der Technologie.

----------

## kraileth

Sehr interessantes Thema! Habe hier auch gleich mal den ganzen Thread gelesen.

Was die möglichen Sicherheitsmängel und die Vorschläge, wie man sich vielleicht dagegen schützen kann, angeht, muß ich sagen: Das gefällt mir. Nicht, weil ich vorhabe, das irgendwie stocksteif umzusetzen, sondern weil es doch irgendwie an den Bastler und ebenso den (theorielastigen) Technikfreak in einem rührt. Zumindest geht es mir so.

Aber eine andere Sache wollte ich mal anmerken, die ich jetzt im ganzen Thread noch nicht gefunden habe. Es herrscht bei solchen Themen ja stets ein gewisses Spannungsverhältnis zwischen den beiden "Extremisten": Den "Paranoiden" auf der einen Seite, die sich von potentiell feindlichen Menschen umzingelt sehen und den "Fatalisten", die stets nur erwidern, man könne letztlich eben nicht sicher sein. Ich glaube, daß der fatalistische Einwand, wie ich ihn jetzt einfach mal nenne, nicht stichhaltig ist. Vielmehr sollte dieses Wissen, daß es eine "totale" Sicherheit gar nicht geben kann, Grundausstattung jedes verantwortungsvollen PC-Nutzers sein. Trotzdem sollte man diese Schweinereien - und dieses Wort ist für das, was hier läuft, vollkommen vertretbar - nicht einfach hinnehmen.

Was ist denn der einfachste Schluß, den man aus den ganzen Theorien zur Gefahrenminimierung ziehen kann? Angenommen man selbst gerät ins Visier solcher Maßnahmen - es ist immer eine Frage dessen, wie viel Aufwand staatliche Stellen zu betreiben bereit sind. Als ein Mensch, der mit den modernen Überwachungsmechanismen überhaupt nicht glücklich ist, würde ich jedem empfehlen, grundsätzlich seine gesamte Korrespondenz zu verschlüsseln. Und handele es sich dabei nur um die monatliche Mail an meine Oma, in der ich ihr mitteile, daß es mir gut geht, der Hund bei Gesundheit ist und ich mich für den Mitzuschuß bedanke, den sie spendiert. (Alles nur Beispiel; meine Oma hat keinen Rechner und wenn sie einen hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich daran scheitern, ihr beizubringen, wie Verschlüsselung funktioniert.) Ja, das ist Aufwand, Mühe und der Mensch ist eigentlich bequem. Aber man muß sich eben entscheiden: Ein gewisser idealistischer Einsatz oder Bequemlichkeit - dann aber in letzterem Fall auch: Maul halten und nicht klagen.

Ich gehöre selbst auch zu den Leuten, die nicht besonders panisch sein müßten, wenn wirklich jemand meinen Rechner mitzunehmen gedächte (immer unter der Voraussetzung, daß nicht tatsächlich z.B. Kinderpornos "gefunden" werden, die vorher noch nicht da waren). Aber gerade im Open-Source-Bereich sollte es solche Menschen zuhauf geben. Und genau die wären eigentlich aufgerufen, eine gewisse Mühe auf sich zu nehmen und ihre Systeme zu "digitalen Festungen" aufzubauen (seien wir ehrlich: Hat das nicht auch an sich einen gewissen Reiz?). Denn so lange nur sehr, sehr wenige Menschen diese Dinge tun, machen sie sich durch die ergriffenen Maßnahmen im Grunde "in erhöhtem Maße verdächtig". Genau dieser Verdacht aber ist bereits eigentlich schon wieder ein Unding! Und hier würde ich mich sehr freuen (und jede Wette eingehen, daß ich damit nicht alleine dastehe), wenn der hier bereits genannte Herr Wachtmeister Windoze alle Hebel in Gang gesetzt hat, um mein - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - beschlagnahmten Rechner zu sezieren. Denn seine erprobte "kriminologische Nase" hat ihm "eindeutig" gesagt, daß jemand, der so einen Aufwand betreibt, "etwas zu verbergen hat". Doch dann hat er nach wochenlanger fanatischer Arbeit aus voller Überzeugung endlich Zugang zum System und sieht sich um, was er auf der Platte so findet. Letztlich kann er dann wutschäumend in seine Maus beißen, wenn er nichts findet, außer vielleicht einer netten kleinen Grafik: "Vielen Dank für Ihren vorbildlichen Einsatz, lieber Freund und Helfer! -Ihre Demokratie."

Denn einer Sache ist absolut zuzustimmen: Die vielen Ahnungslosen, die auf Facebook & Co. ihre persönlichsten Daten geradezu verschleudern, sind schon ein bedauernswerter Haufen. Ob man dieser Sorte Mensch noch nachspionieren muß, ist wirklich noch die Frage. Aber stellvertretend für eine (leider wie immer) schweigende Masse sollten die Leute, denen das Problem bewußt geworden ist, vielleicht ihren Einsatz erbringen und zumindest einen gewissen, sogar "passiven Widerstand" leisten. Wie steht Ihr dazu?

----------

## artbody

Ich seh das Problem eher an der Stelle, 

dass wenn die * einem den Rechner z.B. beschlagnahmen und einem dann IRGENDWAS (fremde Dateien ...) unterschieben.

Oder wie es mir mit meinem Server schon mal ergangen ist, dieser gehackt und als fileserver für schräge Filmchen missbraucht wurde ...

 :Wink: 

aber ein tägliches 

df -i >>./logfile

df -h >>./logfile

gibt schon mal eine Übersicht - ob im ersteren Fall etwas nachträglich eingefügt ..manipuliert wurde

oder im zweit genannten ob plötzlich größere Datenmengen ( Dateien wie Filme) als normal auftauchen

das ganze dann als mail ... 

 :Wink: 

----------

